# Quiz about yourself, if anyone wants to.



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

Blank quiz to cut and paste and reply to.

Name:
Birthday:
Birthplace:
Current Location:
Eye Color:
Hair Color:
Height:
Right Handed or Left Handed:
Your Heritage:
The Shoes You Wore Today:
Your Weakness:
Your Fears:
Your Perfect Pizza:
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year:
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger:
Thoughts First Waking Up:
Your Best Physical Feature:
Your Bedtime:
Your Most Missed Memory:
Pepsi or Coke:
McDonalds or Burger King:
Single or Group Dates:
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea:
Chocolate or Vanilla:
Cappuccino or Coffee:
Do you Smoke:
Do you Swear:
Do you Sing:
Do you Shower Daily:
Have you Been in Love:
Do you want to go to College:
Do you want to get Married:
Do you believe in yourself:
Do you get Motion Sickness:
Do you think you are Attractive:
Are you a Health Freak:
Do you get along with your Parents:
Do you like Thunderstorms:
Do you play an Instrument:
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol:
In the past month have you been on Drugs:
In the past month have you gone on a Date:
In the past month have you gone to a Mall:
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos:
In the past month have you eaten Sushi:Y
In the past month have you been on Stage:
In the past month have you been Dumped:
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping:
In the past month have you Stolen Anything:
Ever been Drunk:
Ever been called a Tease:
Ever been Beaten up:
How do you want to Die:
What do you want to be when you Grow Up:
What country would you most like to Visit:
In a male/female..
Favourite Eye Color:
Favourite Hair Color:
Short or Long Hair:
Height:
Weight:
Best Clothing Style:
Number of Drugs I have taken:
Number of CDs I own:
Number of Piercings:
Number of Tattoos:
Number of things in my Past I Regret:


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Name: Drella is my username.
Birthday: 07/07
Birthplace: The bottom of a flight of stairs. 
Current Location: I'm either underneath Samuel L. Jackson's Kangol hat, trapped in Kevin Spacey's basement, or lodged in Aaron Eckhart's chin cleft. I can never remember.
Eye Color: Blue-green
Hair Color: naturally, red. I dye it all the time, though. Black, brown, blond, various shades of red... I've also been blue, purple, pink, orange, etc. 
Height: 5'somethingorother
Right Handed or Left Handed: Ambidextrous 
Your Heritage: I come from a long line of boat travelers and rapists. 
The Shoes You Wore Today: grey and yellow Pumas.
Your Weakness: Punctures to the femoral artery. 
Your Fears: Whales.
Your Perfect Pizza: Bread, cheese, and tomato sauce, topped with Panda meat and the eggs of a California Condor. 
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: I don't have goals. Unless becoming more awesome is a goal; I like to think of it more as a natural progression.
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: "I like your cessarian scar." 
Thoughts First Waking Up: What a beautiful day for driving my car off a cliff.
Your Best Physical Feature: My tail.
Your Bedtime: I always pass out right after the six straight hours of porn and intermittent _snapping into a Slim Jim_.
Your Most Missed Memory: I can't remember.
Pepsi or Coke: Coke.
McDonalds or Burger King: Bleh.
Single or Group Dates: Groups. That's how it worked in those films that I watched that time.
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: Lipton. It's seasoned with the wistful tears of James Lipton, and that adds something extra to the formula. 
Chocolate or Vanilla: Chocolate.
Cappuccino or Coffee: Coffee.
Do you Smoke: Only in front of doorways and in small, enclosed spaces.
Do you Swear: You bet your rootin tootin fanny I swear.
Do you Sing: Only during exams, and as loudly as possible so that everyone can hear my beautiful voice.
Do you Shower Daily: How dare you. What I do with E.G. Daily is our business, and we are not ashamed. She prefers sponge baths. And instead of soap, she likes me to use dirt and then slap her across the face.
Have you Been in Love: Only with my Lou Diamond Phillips fold-out posters and stickers. 
Do you want to go to College: No. I do, anyway.
Do you want to get Married: Only if I will be given personal space, can have my own room, and can date other people.
Do you believe in yourself: Define "in." 
Do you get Motion Sickness: Only when I jet ski over sharks with The Fonz.
Do you think you are Attractive: No.
Are you a Health Freak: Somewhat.
Do you get along with your Parents: I have since I started my in-home lobotomy service. Relatives get treated for free. Everyone else pays in curly fries and potted meat.
Do you like Thunderstorms: Yes, because they remind me of summers with grandma. The thunder sounds just like the rumbling of her IBS.
Do you play an Instrument: Yes, drums. 
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: Yes. I drank a wine cooler last week. I live on the edge.
In the past month have you been on Drugs: Only prescribed drugs. Well, that and crystal meth. Lots of meth. 
In the past month have you gone on a Date: Does being dragged through an alley by a homeless man count as a date?
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: Yes. I needed a new over-sized bedazzled sweater and ascot to fit in with the hip styles of 2009.
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: No.
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: No.
In the past month have you been on Stage: Yes, with a donkey in Tijuana. They said they weren't going to film it, but sure enough...
In the past month have you been Dumped: No. 
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: Yes, in the public pool last afternoon.
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: Only the hearts of America.
Ever been Drunk: Yes.
Ever been called a Tease: Only when I held an adrenaline shot out of Vincent Vega's reach.
Ever been Beaten up: No, but my brother did punch me in the face a few nights ago during one of our drunken boxing matches. I was Burgess Meredith portraying Mickey from the "Rocky" movies and he was Drago from "Rocky IV." I basically just wore a skull cap, spoke with a raspy voice, and yelled constant abuse. ****, I _am_ Burgess Meredith. And everyone knows Burgess Meredith would kick Drago's a**. He got lucky. Now, he's stuffed inside a wall in an abandoned warehouse.
How do you want to Die: Just like Caligula: riddled with syphilis. 
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: James Earl Jones' voice coach.
What country would you most like to Visit: Yemen.
In a male/female..
Favourite Eye Color: Hepatitis yellow.
Favourite Hair Color: Any.
Short or Long Hair: Long. 
Height: At least 3 feet.
Weight: Any weight that doesn't involve a Hoverround and respirator.
Best Clothing Style: Physical assault tattered.
Number of Drugs I have taken: Is the DEA about to throw tear gas into my living room?
Number of CDs I own: I only own one: "Make it Big" by Wham! That's the only cd I need.
Number of Piercings: ...
Number of Tattoos: On my ankle, I have a small, simple tattoo of a mystical faerie riding a butterfly below a tribal sun, with "Juicy Gurl" written in Chinese characters inside. I think it says a lot about me.
Number of things in my Past I Regret: 8,695.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Name: Utellme
Birthday: October 25
Birthplace: usa
Current Location: usa
Eye Color: Blue (depending on the light: Greyish-blue or Greenish)
Hair Color: Mouse
Height: 5'1''
Right Handed or Left Handed: Right
Your Heritage: we all came from apes
The Shoes You Wore Today: Wallabies (off brand)
Your Weakness: shy, low self-esteem
Your Fears: failure, spiders, cockroaches, intergalactic collisions
Your Perfect Pizza: Pepperoni
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: get into grad school
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: don't use it
Thoughts First Waking Up: Oh Sh*t (when my alarm goes off)
Your Best Physical Feature: I guess my eyes :stu 
Your Bedtime: none, like, I've literally gone 36 hrs w/o sleep
Your Most Missed Memory: high-school graduation (sayonara suckas)
Pepsi or Coke: neither, I don't drink sodas :duck
McDonalds or Burger King: neither
Single or Group Dates: how the hell should I know?
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: Lipton by a mile
Chocolate or Vanilla: Chocolate
Cappuccino or Coffee: Espresso
Do you Smoke: Nope
Do you Swear: Like a sailor! 
Do you Sing: Yup
Do you Shower Daily: hell yeah, ew :um
Have you Been in Love: not sure
Do you want to go to College: I'm already there
Do you want to get Married: I think so
Do you believe in yourself: sometimes
Do you get Motion Sickness: rarely
Do you think you are Attractive: :stu
Are you a Health Freak: not really, but I'm a germ freak if that counts
Do you get along with your Parents: yes my mom, not my dad
Do you like Thunderstorms: yes as long as there aren't tornadoes involved :afr
Do you play an Instrument: trying to learn violin
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: no
In the past month have you been on Drugs: no
In the past month have you gone on a Date: lol, no
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: yes
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: hell yeah
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: no, never tried it
In the past month have you been on Stage: no :afr
In the past month have you been Dumped: nope
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: maybe :sus
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: no
Ever been Drunk: no
Ever been called a Tease: :stu
Ever been Beaten up: no, but bullied yeah
How do you want to Die: :wtf
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: a Jedi, ya know, with all the really cool light-up swords and all
What country would you most like to Visit: lots like Australia, Israel, Russia, Western European countries
In a male/female.. Male
Favourite Eye Color: none
Favourite Hair Color: brown/black
Short or Long Hair: 
Number of Drugs I have taken: illegal?? none
Number of CDs I own: too many 
Number of Piercings: two (both in both ears)
Number of Tattoos: none
Number of things in my Past I Regret: *


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Name: Allison or Allie
Birthday: May 21
Birthplace: Atlanta, GA
Current Location: Mississippi
Eye Color: Brown
Hair Color: Light brown
Height: 5'10''
Weight: Honestly don't remember
Body type: Average
Right Handed or Left Handed: Leftie
Your Heritage: German, French, Irish, Scottish
The Shoes You Wore Today: Neon pink Converse lo-tops
Your Weakness: "I can resist everything except temptation."
Your Fears: Being embarrassed, blacking out, closets, closed doors in the night-time, that moaning sound the windows make when it's windy
Your Perfect Pizza: Kosmic Karma pizza at Mellow Mushroom (sundried tomatoes, spinach, feta, pesto)
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: Make decent grades, get myself a boyfriend.
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: lol, haha, etc.
Thoughts First Waking Up: No thoughts.
Your Best Physical Feature: I've been told that my skintone, lips and eyes are pretty.
Your Bedtime: 12 when I've got school the next day, otherwise it's 2-4 AM.
Your Most Missed Memory: Huh?
Pepsi or Coke: I'm from Atlanta. I was raised craving the sweet burn of Coke.
McDonalds or Burger King: McDo, I love those McNuggets.
Single or Group Dates: I've never been on a group date ever.
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: Neither, I only drink hot tea and both those brands suck for hot tea.
Chocolate or Vanilla: Chocolate
Cappuccino or Coffee: Coffee
Do you Smoke: No
Do you Swear: Occasionally
Do you Sing: No
Do you Shower Daily: Depends on if I'm meeting someone, then I'll shower everyday. If I'm just alone, then it's every other day.
Have you Been in Love: Once
Do you want to go to College: I'm in college.
Do you want to get Married: Maybe someday
Do you believe in yourself: Not really
Do you get Motion Sickness: No
Do you think you are Attractive: No
Are you a Health Freak: No
Do you get along with your Parents: Yes
Do you like Thunderstorms: Thunderstorms? No, but I like rainstorms a lot.
Do you play an Instrument: I can play a little piano and bass.
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: Yes
In the past month have you been on Drugs: Prescription ones.
In the past month have you gone on a Date: Sort of. We watched a movie and made out. I don't know if that counts.
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: Yes
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: No
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: Yes, every holiday when I'm in Atlanta I make a point of going to my local sushi resturant.
In the past month have you been on Stage: No
In the past month have you been Dumped: No
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: No
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: No
Ever been Drunk: Yes
Ever been called a Tease: No
Ever been Beaten up: Only by my brother when we were kids.
How do you want to Die: In my sleep
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: I want to teach Latin, either as a high school teacher or a college professor.
What country would you most like to Visit: Italy (again), Turkey, Greece, Egypt
In a male/female..
Favourite Eye Color: Brown or blue
Favourite Hair Color: Brown
Short or Long Hair: Short-ish
Height: A little shorter, my height, or taller.
Weight: Doesn't really matter.
Best Clothing Style: Doesn't matter.
Number of Drugs I have taken: About 20 different prescriptions, only pot illegally.
Number of CDs I own: Over 300
Number of Piercings: 2 in each earlobe, but the top ones have really grown over, so 1 in each earlobe.
Number of Tattoos: None
Number of things in my Past I Regret: A few things


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Name: Rowbie
Birthday: 9-27
Birthplace: Merced
Current Location: Merced 
Eye Color: Brazilian Brown 
Hair Color: Brazilian Brown, ask again i'll knock you down 
Height: 5' 10"
Right Handed or Left Handed: Right
Your Heritage: mixed
The Shoes You Wore Today: white running shoes
Your Weakness: insecurity and bouts of low self-esteem. 
Your Fears: high *** places
Your Perfect Pizza: everything on it, looks like vomit
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: lose some fat, bench 200lbs
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: "I'm drunk" :lol
Thoughts First Waking Up: damn I'm tired
Your Best Physical Feature: chest and belly hair
Your Bedtime: After Super jail or Aqua teen hunger force, usually
Your Most Missed Memory: Being younger
Pepsi or Coke: Coca-cola , I like to put whiskey in it and walk around depressing yuppie surfer towns like monterey and san diego. 
McDonalds or Burger King: gross 
Single or Group Dates: It would depend on the date, how interested I felt we were in each other and what they wanted to do. 
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: Disgusting!
Chocolate or Vanilla: Vanilla. Yes, I'm a vanilla person. The only one apparently.
Cappuccino or Coffee: They both suck
Do you Smoke: Rarely
Do you Swear: Only on my mother's grave, if she were dead
Do you Sing: I try
Do you Shower Daily: Not that kind of shower
Have you Been in Love: I don't want to say yes like it's some big accomplishment to be proud of. I know it's hard to meet people when you have SA or you're just intentionally awkward sometimes like me. I was really lucky to meet somebody that strange and special and beautiful. 
Do you want to go to College: Again? maybe in a few years.
Do you want to get Married: maybe, I don't know. 
Do you believe in yourself: I believe in my ****, it rhymes with stick 
Do you get Motion Sickness: Rarely
Do you think you are Attractive: You won't find my pictures on any rape fantasy websites, if that's what you're asking. 
Are you a Health Freak: No
Do you get along with your Parents: Yes
Do you like Thunderstorms: I do.
Do you play an Instrument: I do
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: Yes. 
In the past month have you been on Drugs: alcohol is a drug
In the past month have you gone on a Date: No
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: Yes
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: I would never do that - maybe if I was high.
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: No
In the past month have you been on Stage: No
In the past month have you been Dumped on: Gross. 
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: No, but I still have 10 or so days left to change that, i think. Is the past month this past month or the last past month :con
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: I came close to stealing a chocolate almond cluster at casa de fruita, but I didn't. 
Ever been Drunk: This is a recording isn't it? 
Ever been called a Tease: Yes, yes I believe I have. 
Ever been Beaten up: Yes, not badly
How do you want to Die: In an epic police chase with a hundred cops and helicopters and a really fast car.
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: I want to be strong and like myself when I grow up. 
What country would you most like to Visit: I don't care. 
In a male/female.. 
Favourite Eye Color: depends
Favourite Hair Color: darker
Short or Long Hair: it depends
Height: doesn't matter, it's just easier on the back to kiss and make love standing, i figure
Weight: It's not like I carry a scale around with me...
Best Clothing Style: Skirts, plaid shirts and low-key hippie paraphernalia really catch my attention
Number of Drugs I have taken: illicit drugs, marijuana
Number of CDs I own: 2
Number of Piercings: 0
Number of Tattoos: 0, I have an idea for one though
Number of things in my Past I Regret: Nothing too serious


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Name: F-track
Birthday: 20th century ltd
Birthplace: hold still sexy lady
Current Location: more lady than you can handle
Eye Color: bright
Hair Color: burnt
Height: which can has the winning bottle cap inside
Right Handed or Left Handed: false alarm
Your Heritage: no
The Shoes You Wore Today: baby skin appregios
Your Weakness: cans of slurm. man am i thirsty
Your Fears: you did it. you found it. you won!
Your Perfect Pizza: sunday cat out of bag
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: outfantasticking outfantastic
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: if you let my daughter go now, that will be the end of it
Thoughts First Waking Up: who says the dollar isn't strong?
Your Best Physical Feature: $49 enrollment fee
Your Bedtime: the best burn, or call
Your Most Missed Memory: national taste test, circa...
Pepsi or Coke: that's 2 to 1
McDonalds or Burger King: notice the hot candy corn
Single or Group Dates: hey guys, sweater for mom?
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: yeah, came out nice. What are you doing?
Chocolate or Vanilla: what do you mean?
Cappuccino or Coffee: how did all of this happen?
Do you Smoke: we're going on vacation baby (people are trying to kill us)
Do you Swear: stand up if you have small business expertice
Do you Sing: times are tough for small business
Do you Shower Daily: i'll tell you how i did it
Have you Been in Love: I cut costs
Do you want to go to College: you wanna know what your car is worth?
Do you want to get Married: these are the real prices
Do you believe in yourself: quickly and easily
Do you get Motion Sickness: find the one you want at a dealer near you
Do you think you are Attractive: wow, look at that!
Are you a Health Freak: you will have all the slurm you can drink later on
Do you get along with your Parents: wozzle
Do you like Thunderstorms: wow, the original party worm!
Do you play an Instrument: party all night, every night, or you're fired!
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: enjoy the tour
In the past month have you been on Drugs: welcome my friends
In the past month have you gone on a Date: oh my! look, flowers! and a boat!
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: who are those horrible orange creatures?
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: 900 of the finest ingredients
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: glacial sprng water generator
In the past month have you been on Stage: what is this really?
In the past month have you been Dumped: releasing flavor...sensual massage
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: i'm just asking 'cause they look kinda secret
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: dunkity do
Ever been Drunk: the secret is on a need to know basis
Ever been called a Tease: might get your legs broke
Ever been Beaten up: so keep your head down, and your mouth shut
How do you want to Die: smartass
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: now, checking it for color and bouquet
What country would you most like to Visit: i'm just curious because of the armed guards
In a male/female.. that's right, they don't have a good union
Favourite Eye Color: grab my feet and dunk my head
Favourite Hair Color: why did you jump in?
Short or Long Hair: where are we?
Height: sewer?
Weight: this isn't it at all
Best Clothing Style: something's rotten
Number of Drugs I have taken: something to do with the secret ingredient
Number of CDs I own: varies from person to person
Number of Piercings: do you have any that aren't so tight?
Number of Tattoos: are missing
Number of things in my Past I Regret: if you'll excuse me

bye.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Name: Laura
Birthday: 5/19
Birthplace: somewhere in Ohio
Current Location: somewhere in Ohio
Eye Color: blue
Hair Color: blondeish
Height: 5'2"
Right Handed or Left Handed: right
Your Heritage: Dutch
The Shoes You Wore Today: boots
Your Weakness: cute animals
Your Fears: heights, spiders, the dark
Your Perfect Pizza: pepperoni or sausage
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: gain control of my life
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: rawr
Thoughts First Waking Up: 6 am already? No, it must be a mistake...
Your Best Physical Feature: idk
Your Bedtime: whenever I want to...usually around 11
Your Most Missed Memory: being a carefree kid
Pepsi or Coke: pepsi
McDonalds or Burger King: bk
Single or Group Dates: both
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: lipton
Chocolate or Vanilla: vanilla
Cappuccino or Coffee: both
Do you Smoke: no way!!
Do you Swear: yes
Do you Sing: yes
Do you Shower Daily: yes
Have you Been in Love: yes
Do you want to go to College: yes
Do you want to get Married: yes
Do you believe in yourself: no
Do you get Motion Sickness: a bit
Do you think you are Attractive: I'm ok
Are you a Health Freak: no
Do you get along with your Parents: sometimes
Do you like Thunderstorms: no
Do you play an Instrument: used to play flute
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: no
In the past month have you been on Drugs: no
In the past month have you gone on a Date: yes
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: yes
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: no
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: no
In the past month have you been on Stage: no
In the past month have you been Dumped: no
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: no
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: no
Ever been Drunk: no
Ever been called a Tease: yes
Ever been Beaten up: often
How do you want to Die: peacefully
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: a teacher
What country would you most like to Visit: England
In a male/female..
Favourite Eye Color: blue
Favourite Hair Color: blonde
Short or Long Hair: medium
Height: taller than me
Weight: average
Best Clothing Style: normal? haha
Number of Drugs I have taken: 0
Number of CDs I own: many
Number of Piercings: ears = 2
Number of Tattoos: 0
Number of things in my Past I Regret: I try not to think about them.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Name: sanria
Birthday: 1/16
Birthplace: MN
Current Location: MN
Eye Color: Brown
Hair Color: Black
Height: 5'2"
Right Handed or Left Handed: Right
Your Heritage: Asian
The Shoes You Wore Today: Really old clogs
Your Weakness: My underbelly
Your Fears: dying and not living
Your Perfect Pizza: onions and not too much cheese
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: Be happier and talk more
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: oh and lol
Thoughts First Waking Up: I want to go back to sleep
Your Best Physical Feature: uhm.
Your Bedtime: it varies
Your Most Missed Memory: childhood
Pepsi or Coke: Coke
McDonalds or Burger King: Burger King
Single or Group Dates: Single, tho I've never been on a group date
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: Ew
Chocolate or Vanilla: Chocolate
Cappuccino or Coffee: Pass
Do you Smoke: No
Do you Swear: Sometimes
Do you Sing: Of course
Do you Shower Daily: Nope, tho I must admit that I stink
Have you Been in Love: Perhaps, though it was too hard to tell
Do you want to go to College: Yes
Do you want to get Married: Eventually
Do you believe in yourself: Somewhat
Do you get Motion Sickness: I have in the past, yes
Do you think you are Attractive: Oh yeahh
Are you a Health Freak: Not really
Do you get along with your Parents: Yeah....
Do you like Thunderstorms: No
Do you play an Instrument: Yes, but not anymore
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: Nope
In the past month have you been on Drugs: anti-depressants
In the past month have you gone on a Date: Nope *sad face
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: Yep
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: I couldn't possibly do that
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: No
In the past month have you been on Stage: No
In the past month have you been Dumped: Yes *tear*
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: Nope, I like to keep my clothes on
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: No
Ever been Drunk: Yes
Ever been called a Tease: No
Ever been Beaten up: No
How do you want to Die: Peacefully and sanely
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: A firefighter or a local superhero
What country would you most like to Visit: Any place that is hot which could be parts of Asia and/or New Zealand
In a male/female..
Favourite Eye Color: don't care
Favourite Hair Color: ?dark
Short or Long Hair: doesn't matter
Height: tall
Weight: average
Best Clothing Style: Casual but not sloppy
Number of Drugs I have taken: none
Number of CDs I own: a million
Number of Piercings: doesn't matter
Number of Tattoos: 1
Number of things in my Past I Regret: a few to nothing


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Name: Nicolay
Birthday: Dec 11
Birthplace: Sofia, BG
Current Location: Montreal
Eye Color: Hazel-brown
Hair Color: Brown
Height: 5'11"
Right Handed or Left Handed: Righty
Your Heritage: Balkans
The Shoes You Wore Today: Aldo leather boots
Your Weakness: The ladies
Your Fears: People, including myself
Your Perfect Pizza: A large variety of meats and veggies
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: Learn to flirt...
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: "how's it going?"
Thoughts First Waking Up: "**** this, I'm sleeping in."
Your Best Physical Feature: Hair? It's thick and luscious. 
Your Bedtime: Very late.
Your Most Missed Memory: Spending time in Mexico as a youngster.
Pepsi or Coke: Coke.
McDonalds or Burger King: BK.
Single or Group Dates: Single dates. Not that I get either...
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: Neither.
Chocolate or Vanilla: Chocolate!
Cappuccino or Coffee: Capp.
Do you Smoke: Very rarely.
Do you Swear: Sometimes yes.
Do you Sing: Under my breath.
Do you Shower Daily: Of course! 
Have you Been in Love: Maybe.
Do you want to go to College: Already there.
Do you want to get Married: I'm not crazy about the idea.
Do you believe in yourself: Hmm... in some ways yes, but in many ways no.
Do you get Motion Sickness: Sure do. It's great.
Do you think you are Attractive: Not really.
Are you a Health Freak: Nope.
Do you get along with your Parents: On the surface yes, but it's strained.
Do you like Thunderstorms: Yes I love them.
Do you play an Instrument: I'm learning to play guitar.
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: Numerous times.
In the past month have you been on Drugs: No.
In the past month have you gone on a Date: No. 
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: Yes.
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: No...?
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: No, I wish I had.
In the past month have you been on Stage: No.
In the past month have you been Dumped: Hard to get dumped when you're single. 
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: No.
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: Only information.
Ever been Drunk: God yes.
Ever been called a Tease: Nope.
Ever been Beaten up: Not exactly.
How do you want to Die: Freak accident in my early 60s - sudden and painless.
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: a astronaut!!
What country would you most like to Visit: Turkey.

In a male/female..
Favourite Eye Color: Green.
Favourite Hair Color: Red.
Short or Long Hair: Long!
Height: Tallish, but slightly shorter than me.
Weight: Voluptuous, but not overweight.
Best Clothing Style: Classy casual.
Number of Drugs I have taken: 3 as far as I recall
Number of CDs I own: probably around 20
Number of Piercings: zilch
Number of Tattoos: nada
Number of things in my Past I Regret: It would take days to count.


----------



## Metric (Dec 11, 2008)

Name: Mackenzie 
Birthday: January 3, 1991
Birthplace: San Diego, CA
Current Location: San Diego, CA
Eye Color: Brown/Green
Hair Color: Brown
Height: 5'2 1/2 
Weight: I fluctuate anywhere between 115 and 120
Body type: My body is weird and unproportionate haha. 
Right Handed or Left Handed: Rightie
Your Heritage: Creole, Scottish
The Shoes You Wore Today: Vans Slip Ons.
Your Weakness: AvPD
Your Fears: Judgement, Rejection, Failure
Your Perfect Pizza: Hawaiin, extraextra pineapples 



Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: get into college! 4.0 for the last semester in high school, like myself, grow my hair out more.
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: hahahaha. that.
Thoughts First Waking Up: 'FML!' (**** my life). ahaha
Your Best Physical Feature: I really dont know...
Your Bedtime: Im too old for one. haha. I try and get into bed before 2am though.
Your Most Missed Memory: My life when I was 2-6. Best ever.
Pepsi or Coke: CokI dont drink soda
McDonalds or Burger King: Dont eat fast food.
Single or Group Dates: I dont date.
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: Dont drink eitherr.
Chocolate or Vanilla: Vanillla
Cappuccino or Coffee: Cappuccino
Do you Smoke: No I do nott. 
Do you Swear: Yes. Bad Habit.
Do you Sing: When I am alone. haha
Do you Shower Daily: Yes.
Have you Been in Love: I dont think so.
Do you want to go to College: Im in the application stage right now!
Do you want to get Married: Yes I do.
Do you believe in yourself: I believe I exist...
Do you get Motion Sickness: Yes! Sucks!
Do you think you are Attractive: Good God no...
Are you a Health Freak: A little. Raised this way.
Do you get along with your Parents: 50% of my parents haha
Do you like Thunderstorms: Ive only been in like, 2, visiting my Grandma back in Tennessee. It was really amazing. I had never seen the sky behave that way ahaha.
Do you play an Instrument: Everyone in my family is musically inclined. I used to be in the San Diego Youth Symphony.
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: Yes
In the past month have you been on Drugs: Had one hit of MJ but it didnt do anything.
In the past month have you gone on a Date: Unfortunately.
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: Yes
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: Disgusting..
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: Yes! Yumm
In the past month have you been on Stage: No.
In the past month have you been Dumped: No.
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: No.
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: No.
Ever been Drunk: Yes.
Ever been called a Tease:No
Ever been Beaten up: No.
How do you want to Die: Peacefully.
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: I want to be happy.
What country would you most like to Visit: Australia.



In a male/female..
Favourite Eye Color: Green.
Favourite Hair Color: Darker colors look better.
Short or Long Hair: I love guys with long hairr.
Height: Taller than me, but thats not difficult. Too tall is a problem though. I hate feeling like a midget. Perfect is like, 5'10, 5'11.
Weight: Not so much weight, but I need someone Im with to be physically fit.
Best Clothing Style: Whatever looks good.
Number of Drugs I have taken: 1 illegal, a bunch of prescriptions that were prescribed to me.
Number of CDs I own: Under 100
Number of Piercings: ears, industrial, bellybutton.
Number of Tattoos: I am getting one sooon 
Number of things in my Past I Regret: None.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Name: Sean
Birthday: Who cares
Birthplace: Scotland
Current Location: On the sofa
Eye Color: Green
Hair Color: Blacky brown type thing
Height: 6ft-ish
Weight: Jeez i dunno
Body type: Blah
Right Handed or Left Handed: Right
Your Heritage: Mother Scottish , Father Italian.
The Shoes You Wore Today: Stalettos
Your Weakness: BDD/Self Hatred
Your Fears: Lady Boys
Your Perfect Pizza: Loadsa peppers n cheese n sh*t



Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: Get over myself already
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: Meh !
Thoughts First Waking Up: Aww Man
Your Best Physical Feature: Eyes/Butt
Your Bedtime: Whenever
Your Most Missed Memory: Kickin it with my bro he died a few months ago so yeah wtfever already
Pepsi or Coke: Neither
McDonalds or Burger King: Neither
Single or Group Dates: Single. 3's a crowd n 4's just plain awkward
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: Neither
Chocolate or Vanilla: Chocolate
Cappuccino or Coffee: Coffee
Do you Smoke: Nah
Do you Swear: Yay
Do you Sing: Only when i'm happy
Do you Shower Daily: Duh
Have you Been in Love: I dont wanna talk about it
Do you want to go to College: Yepperz
Do you want to get Married: Maybe one day
Do you believe in yourself: Who else am i gonna believe in ?
Do you get Motion Sickness: Nah
Do you think you are Attractive: Each to their own i guess
Are you a Health Freak: Kinda
Do you get along with your Parents: I dont wanna talk about it
Do you like Thunderstorms: Not particularly
Do you play an Instrument: Nah but i wanted to learn the piano ssh dont tell anyone
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: Yepperz
In the past month have you been on Drugs: Yeah like ketamine with ma coco puffs n stuff of course not.
In the past month have you gone on a Date: :no
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: :yes
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: Wtf are oreos ?
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: Nah
In the past month have you been on Stage: Nah
In the past month have you been Dumped: Nah
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: Nah
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: Why who's asking ? :sus
Ever been Drunk: Duh
Ever been called a Tease: K, awkward
Ever been Beaten up: Yer
How do you want to Die: K, awkward moving on..........
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: Taller
What country would you most like to Visit: Italy



In a male/female.. Female duh
Favourite Eye Color: Anything sparkly
Favourite Hair Color: No real preference
Short or Long Hair: It's all good
Height: Smaller than myself
Weight: K, awkward i dont wanna sound shallow
Best Clothing Style: Tank top with rollup sleeve shirt etcetra etcetra blah blah blah
Number of Drugs I have taken: Im a good boy
Number of CDs I own: None , all my musics on my playlist or ipod i guess
Number of Piercings: One/left ear i dont wear an earring though
Number of Tattoos: None
Number of things in my Past I Regret: Hakuna Mutata n sh*t


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

Name: Justin
Birthday: 10/29/1987
Birthplace: Mobile, Alabama 
Current Location: Brooklyn, Connecticut
Eye Color: Brown
Hair Color: Brown
Height: 5'9
Right Handed or Left Handed: right
Your Heritage: 1/4 Filipino, 1/4 Italian, and not too sure about the rest
The Shoes You Wore Today: Vans
Your Weakness: meeting new people
Your Fears: not sure anymore...
Your Perfect Pizza: cheese? but i will eat most pizza
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: job and back to school
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: roflmao ... too long
Thoughts First Waking Up: more sleep...
Your Best Physical Feature: i hate myself 
Your Bedtime: any hour of the day right now
Your Most Missed Memory: having friends
Pepsi or Coke: diet pepsi for me
McDonalds or Burger King: burger king if any
Single or Group Dates: never been on a date but gonna have to go with single
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: how about hot green tea with nothing in it 
Chocolate or Vanilla: vanilla
Cappuccino or Coffee: coffee
Do you Smoke: no
Do you Swear: more than i should 
Do you Sing: alone
Do you Shower Daily: twice most of the time
Have you Been in Love: not that i know of
Do you want to go to College: yes...
Do you want to get Married: we'll find out in the future lol
Do you believe in yourself: sometimes
Do you get Motion Sickness: no
Do you think you are Attractive: not at all
Are you a Health Freak: no but i try to stay healthy
Do you get along with your Parents: not really
Do you like Thunderstorms: love them
Do you play an Instrument: learning guitar slowly
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: yes
In the past month have you been on Drugs: no
In the past month have you gone on a Date: no
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: yes
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: no
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: yesterday 
In the past month have you been on Stage: no
In the past month have you been Dumped: no
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: no
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: no
Ever been Drunk: hell yea
Ever been called a Tease: nope
Ever been Beaten up: nope
How do you want to Die: painlessly
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: happy
What country would you most like to Visit: something in Europe not sure which

In a male/female..
Favourite Eye Color: beautiful eyes
Favourite Hair Color: darker hair
Short or Long Hair: what ever looks hot lol
Height: not too worried about height 
Weight: not obese 
Best Clothing Style: what ever looks good 
Number of Drugs I have taken: couple here and there. havent in over a year 
Number of CDs I own: like 5
Number of Piercings: doesnt matter as long as it looks good
Number of Tattoos: not too many
Number of things in my Past I Regret: many many things


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Name: Carlos
Birthday: September 3
Birthplace: New York City
Current Location: NYC
Eye Color: dark brown
Hair Color: black
Height: 5'11"
Right Handed or Left Handed: right
Your Heritage: Dominican
The Shoes You Wore Today: sneakers
Your Weakness: chocolate
Your Fears: living isolated and unemployed for the rest of my life
Your Perfect Pizza: there is no such thing!
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: reduce my anxiety to a point when I can get a job.
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: "what's up?"
Thoughts First Waking Up: don't remember
Your Best Physical Feature: I really don't know...
Your Bedtime: 2:00 am
Your Most Missed Memory: ???
Pepsi or Coke: pepsi
McDonalds or Burger King: burger king
Single or Group Dates: which ever
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: which ever
Chocolate or Vanilla: chocolate!!!
Cappuccino or Coffee: whichever
Do you Smoke: no
Do you Swear: yep
Do you Sing: yeah
Do you Shower Daily: of course!
Have you Been in Love: uuummmm...
Do you want to go to College: not until I have a career goal
Do you want to get Married: I think so
Do you believe in yourself: sure I do
Do you get Motion Sickness: not that I recall
Do you think you are Attractive: sometimes
Are you a Health Freak: not really
Do you get along with your Parents: somewhat
Do you like Thunderstorms: don't care for them
Do you play an Instrument: no
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: not that I recall
In the past month have you been on Drugs: nope
In the past month have you gone on a Date: nope
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: nope
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: nope
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: nope
In the past month have you been on Stage: of course not!
In the past month have you been Dumped: look above
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: hell no!
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: hell no!
Ever been Drunk: nope
Ever been called a Tease: nope
Ever been Beaten up: thankfully no
How do you want to Die: let's not get emo here...
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: I ask myself that question constantly
What country would you most like to Visit: probably the UK
In a male/female..
Favourite Eye Color: doesn't matter
Favourite Hair Color: doesn't matter
Short or Long Hair: whichever
Height: so long as she's above 5' and below 6'
Weight: that's a tough one because it would depend on her height. She should be moderate.
Best Clothing Style: None that I can think of
Number of Drugs I have taken: none
Number of CDs I own: about 5 or so
Number of Piercings: none
Number of Tattoos: none
Number of things in my Past I Regret: nothing that I can recall


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Way To Go Cowboy	5:37	American Heritage	Millenarian	Rock


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Name: Stephanie
Birthday: 9/16/87
Birthplace: Maryland
Current Location: Maryland
Eye Color: Green
Hair Color: Dark Brown
Height: 5' 7.5" (I just say 5'8" since I'm that tall with shoes)
Right Handed or Left Handed: Right
Your Heritage: Salvadorain, Persian, Portugese,Spaniard, Italian.
The Shoes You Wore Today: Sneakers
Your Weakness: Junk food, math, keeping a conversation going
Your Fears: Money issues
Your Perfect Pizza: Um, Cheese? No chunky tomato sauce, I HATE that.
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: Enjoy what I do.
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: None.
Thoughts First Waking Up: f*** I overslept
Your Best Physical Feature: Eyes
Your Bedtime: Midnight or later
Your Most Missed Memory: Being on good terms with my dad
Pepsi or Coke: Coke
McDonalds or Burger King: Depends
Single or Group Dates: Can't say
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: Dislike both
Chocolate or Vanilla: Chocolate
Cappuccino or Coffee: Dislike both
Do you Smoke: Sometimes
Do you Swear: Yes, often
Do you Sing: Only when I'm sure there's no one in hearing range
Do you Shower Daily: Yes
Have you Been in Love: Yes
Do you want to go to College: Already am
Do you want to get Married: Yes
Do you believe in yourself: Somehow yes
Do you get Motion Sickness: Not often
Do you think you are Attractive: Sometimes
Are you a Health Freak: Nope
Do you get along with your Parents: Mom, half the time. Dad, no.
Do you like Thunderstorms: I love them
Do you play an Instrument: No
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: Yes
In the past month have you been on Drugs: No
In the past month have you gone on a Date: No
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: Yes
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: No
In the past month have you eaten Sushi:No
In the past month have you been on Stage: No
In the past month have you been Dumped: No
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: No
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: Yes
Ever been Drunk: No
Ever been called a Tease: No
Ever been Beaten up: No
How do you want to Die: With no regrets
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: Something worthwhile
What country would you most like to Visit: Japan
In a male...
Favourite Eye Color: No preference but I think mixed eye colors (natural) are cool
Favourite Hair Color: As long as it's not dyed light purple
Short or Long Hair: Defenitely long hair
Height: Same height as me or taller
Weight: Not morbidly obese
Best Clothing Style: Soft punk/emo
Number of Drugs I have taken: None
Number of CDs I own: A couple
Number of Piercings: Aside from ears (two in left, one in right), none
Number of Tattoos: None but defenitely will get one 
Number of things in my Past I Regret: Too many to count, but biggest is not attempting EMT training


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Name: Dean
Birthday: 11/26/64
Birthplace: Portland, Oregon
Current Location: Beaverton, Oregon
Eye Color: Brown (Yes I'm full of Sh*t! )
Hair Color: Dark Brown
Height: 5' 10"
Right Handed or Left Handed: Right 
Your Heritage: Cherokee and Seminole indian, English and some other stuff I forget.
The Shoes You Wore Today: Nike Reax (high tops)
Your Weakness: Freckle faced girls with a pretty smile 
Your Fears: Living alone
Your Perfect Pizza: Combinations with just about everything on them.
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: Get out more
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: You there? (my friend goes afk a lot after she had her little one)
Thoughts First Waking Up: Wth did I want to go and do that for? (really I'm usually too tired to be thinking yet lol)
Your Best Physical Feature: Face
Your Bedtime: 1:30 am
Your Most Missed Memory: Friends from highschool
Pepsi or Coke: Coke 
McDonalds or Burger King: Wendy's :kma (I rarely eat fast food)
Single or Group Dates: Single
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: uke
Chocolate or Vanilla: Vanilla (french vanilla)
Cappuccino or Coffee: uke
Do you Smoke: Nope
Do you Swear: **** ya!
Do you Sing: Nope
Do you Shower Daily: Everyday
Have you Been in Love: Not in a long time
Do you want to go to College: 
Do you want to get Married: If I ever met the right woman yes.
Do you believe in yourself: Nope never have
Do you get Motion Sickness: Very badly
Do you think you are Attractive: Yes
Are you a Health Freak: Not a freak but I've been trying to eat healthier lately.
Do you get along with your Parents: Yes
Do you like Thunderstorms: I use to but not as much any more.
Do you play an Instrument: Nope
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: Yes, I drink responsibly.
In the past month have you been on Drugs: Only my asthma meds. 
In the past month have you gone on a Date: :haha
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: Nope
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: Nope
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: Nope
In the past month have you been on Stage: Nope
In the past month have you been Dumped: Nope
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: Nope, unless you count the bath tub. 
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: Nope
Ever been Drunk: I use to get drunk a lot when I was younger, was nearly an alcoholic.
Ever been called a Tease: Never
Ever been Beaten up: A few times. 
How do you want to Die: As the meat in the middle of a Milla Jovovich, Selma Blair sandwich!
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: Like Tom Waits, I Don’t Wanna Grow Up!
What country would you most like to Visit: 
In a male/female.. 
Favourite Eye Color: Blue
Favourite Hair Color: Brunette
Short or Long Hair: Long hair 
Height:
Weight:
Best Clothing Style: 
Number of Drugs I have taken: 835,000,000 (Idk between my party days and the legal ones it's been way more than one person should take in a lifetime)
Number of CDs I own: 800+ (might be higher I haven't counted in a long time)
Number of Piercings: None
Number of Tattoos: None
Number of things in my Past I Regret: Too many to count


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

*Name:* Seth
*Birthday:* 6/8/89
*Birthplace:* VA
*Current Location:* VA
*Eye Color:* brown
*Hair Color:* dark brown
*Height:* 5'9"
*Right Handed or Left Handed:* lefty
*Your Heritage:* Sicilian, Irish, Cherokee, German
*The Shoes You Wore Today:* pumas
*Your Weakness:* self-consciousness
*Your Fears:* being judged

*Your Perfect Pizza:* pepperoni
*Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year:* not sure yet
*Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger:* lol
*Thoughts First Waking Up:* ...10 more minutes
*Your Best Physical Feature:* dunno...my hair?
*Your Bedtime:* whenever
*Your Most Missed Memory:* no idea
*Pepsi or Coke:* doesn't matter
*McDonalds or Burger King:* neither
*Single or Group Dates:* single
*Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea:* neither
*Chocolate or Vanilla:* chocolate
*Cappuccino or Coffee:* neither
*Do you Smoke:* nope
*Do you Swear:* absolutely
*Do you Sing:* not well
*Do you Shower Daily:* of course
*Have you Been in Love:* nah
*Do you want to go to College:* currently enrolled
*Do you want to get Married:* eventually
*Do you believe in yourself:* generally, yes
*Do you get Motion Sickness:* no
*Do you think you are Attractive:* yes
*Are you a Health Freak:* freak? no, but I do take relatively good care of myself
*Do you get along with your Parents:* yeah
*Do you like Thunderstorms:* yes
*Do you play an Instrument:* not anymore 
*In the past month have you Drank Alcohol:* yup
*In the past month have you been on Drugs:* nope
*In the past month have you gone on a Date:* no
*In the past month have you gone to a Mall:* yes
*In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos:* nope
*In the past month have you eaten Sushi:* nope
*In the past month have you been on Stage:* noooooooo
*In the past month have you been Dumped:* no
*In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping:* nope
*In the past month have you Stolen Anything:* nah
*Ever been Drunk:* no
*Ever been called a Tease:* nope
*Ever been Beaten up:* nope
*How do you want to Die:* I don't?
*What do you want to be when you Grow Up:* no idea
*What country would you most like to Visit:* Italy

*In a male/female..*
*Favourite Eye Color:* brown
*Favourite Hair Color:* brown/black
*Short or Long Hair:* either
*Height:* whatever, shorter than me
*Weight:* 111.084lbs
*Best Clothing Style:* doesn't matter
*Number of Drugs I have taken:* enough
*Number of CDs I own:* not enough
*Number of Piercings:* none
*Number of Tattoos:* none
*Number of things in my Past I Regret:* none


----------



## heyubigrockstar (Jul 15, 2008)

Name: stephanie
Birthday:april 19
Birthplace: mi
Current Location: mi
Eye Color: hazel
Hair Color: colored auburn
Height: 5'5
Right Handed or Left Handed: right
Your Heritage: irish, english and polish
The Shoes You Wore Today: burkenstocks
Your Weakness: cute animals
Your Fears: spiders
Your Perfect Pizza: deep dish with spinach and extra cheese
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: move out
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: lol
Thoughts First Waking Up: just 10 more minutes
Your Best Physical Feature: you tell me
Your Bedtime: 11 when i have to work
Your Most Missed Memory: freshman year of high school
Pepsi or Coke: coke
McDonalds or Burger King: burger king
Single or Group Dates: single
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: nestea
Chocolate or Vanilla: chocolate
Cappuccino or Coffee: cappuccino
Do you Smoke: no
Do you Swear: sometimes
Do you Sing: not well
Do you Shower Daily: of course
Have you Been in Love: i am right now
Do you want to go to College: yes
Do you want to get Married: yes
Do you believe in yourself: yes
Do you get Motion Sickness: no
Do you think you are Attractive: i'm alright
Are you a Health Freak: about certain things
Do you get along with your Parents: yeah
Do you like Thunderstorms: only if i don't have to drive anywhere
Do you play an Instrument: i wish i could play guitar
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: yep
In the past month have you been on Drugs: yep
In the past month have you gone on a Date: yep
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: yep
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: nope
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: yep
In the past month have you been on Stage: nope
In the past month have you been Dumped: nope
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: nope
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: nope
Ever been Drunk: who hasn't?
Ever been called a Tease: not to my face
Ever been Beaten up: no
How do you want to Die: in my sleep
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: hairstylist
What country would you most like to Visit: australia
In a male/female..
Favourite Eye Color: blue
Favourite Hair Color: brown
Short or Long Hair: short
Height: taller than me
Weight: average
Best Clothing Style: any
Number of Drugs I have taken: ...
Number of CDs I own: too many to count
Number of Piercings: 2 in each ear, 1 in my cartilege and my belly button
Number of Tattoos: shears on my foot
Number of things in my Past I Regret: none


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I aint answering nothing!

NOTHING!!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

These are worth it just to read Drella's

Name: Elizabeth
Birthday: May 8th
Birthplace: Minnesota
Current Location: Minnesota
Eye Color: Muddy Blueish-brown
Hair Color: Light brown
Height: 5'10"
Right Handed or Left Handed: Right
Your Heritage: Swedish
The Shoes You Wore Today: My only pair
Your Weakness: Life
Your Fears: Never changing
Your Perfect Pizza: Don't talk to me about pizza
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: Change
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: Don't IM much
Thoughts First Waking Up: ****, what time is it?
Your Best Physical Feature: N/A
Your Bedtime: I try for 1:30 pm
Your Most Missed Memory: Going to Disney World with my family
Pepsi or Coke: Dr. Pepper
McDonalds or Burger King: Arby's
Single or Group Dates: N/A
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: yuck
Chocolate or Vanilla: Chocolate
Cappuccino or Coffee: Cappuccino
Do you Smoke: Never
Do you Swear: Never
Do you Sing: Not in front of people
Do you Shower Daily: I try to
Have you Been in Love: Unrequited
Do you want to go to College: I already did
Do you want to get Married: Yes
Do you believe in yourself: Sometimes I wonder if I exist
Do you get Motion Sickness: sometimes
Do you think you are Attractive: No, I try not to lie to myself
Are you a Health Freak: no
Do you get along with your Parents: usually
Do you like Thunderstorms: love them
Do you play an Instrument: used to
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: no
In the past month have you been on Drugs: prescription only
In the past month have you gone on a Date: no
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: no
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: no
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: no
In the past month have you been on Stage: no
In the past month have you been Dumped: no
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: no
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: no
Ever been Drunk: no
Ever been called a Tease: no
Ever been Beaten up: not by others
How do you want to Die: quickly and soon
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: I already did that and it isn't pretty
What country would you most like to Visit: Ireland
In a male/female..
Favorite Eye Color: light, any color
Favorite Hair Color: any 
Short or Long Hair: short
Height: any
Weight: any
Best Clothing Style: What?
Number of Drugs I have taken: no illegal drugs, many medical
Number of CDs I own: Not that many, unless you're counting burned
Number of Piercings: two
Number of Tattoos: none, hopefully one some day
Number of things in my Past I Regret: most of it


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

Name:Mr. Deuce- leader of the Deuce Family
Birthday:Feb.
Birthplace:Kansas City
Current Location:Colorado
Eye Color:Hazel
Hair Color:Black
Height:6 ft
Right Handed or Left Handed:Right
Your Heritage:
The Shoes You Wore Today:Black and gold shoes
Your Weakness:Anxiety
Your Fears:Humans
Your Perfect Pizza:Homemade
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year:Reunite with my old friends in ND
Thoughts First Waking Up:I never sleep
Your Bedtime: Never
Your Most Missed Memory:Old friends
Pepsi or Coke:Coke
McDonalds or Burger King:Wendy's
Single or Group Dates:Neither
Chocolate or Vanilla:Chocolate
Cappuccino or Coffee:Neither
Do you Smoke:no
Do you Swear:yes
Do you Sing:sometimes
Do you Shower Daily:yes
Have you Been in Love: Once...
Do you want to get Married:Never
Do you believe in yourself:sometimes
Do you get Motion Sickness:yes
Do you think you are Attractive:Unbelievably gorgeous:b
Are you a Health Freak:no
Do you like Thunderstorms:Yes and I'm moving back to ND this year. They have amazing storms.
Do you play an Instrument:Skin flute
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol:Yes
In the past month have you been on Drugs:Yes (alcohol)
In the past month have you gone on a Date:No
In the past month have you gone to a Mall:No. Malls and materialism make me sick.
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping:Yes, in the bathtub
Ever been Drunk:Too many times to remember :boogie
Ever been Beaten up:No one would fight Mr Deuce. Everyone's afraid of me because I'm insane and scary.
What country would you most like to Visit:Australia, Japan
In a male/female..
Favourite Eye Color:
Favourite Hair Color:dark
Short or Long Hair:Long
Best Clothing Style:Black suit, gold tie, black wool and cashmere overcoat, black leather gloves, black fedora
Number of Drugs I have taken:5 or 6
Number of CDs I own:Music is my life
Number of Tattoos:None yet
Number of things in my Past I Regret:Sadly, too many :afr


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Name: Georgina
Birthday: 8th August
Birthplace: Aylesbury 
Current Location: Buckinghamshire 
Eye Color: bluey green 
Hair Color: gingery brown 
Height: 5' 8 
Right Handed or Left Handed: Left
Your Heritage: English
The Shoes You Wore Today: trainers 
Your Weakness: talking to people 
Your Fears: Losing the people/pets i love 
Your Perfect Pizza: Chicken and Pineapple 
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: get a job 
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: LOL 
Thoughts First Waking Up: "Go to the toilet" 
Your Best Physical Feature: my eyes 
Your Bedtime: about 11ish or 11.30pm 
Your Most Missed Memory: uhm...dunno 
Pepsi or Coke: Pepsi 
McDonalds or Burger King: BURGER KING 
Single or Group Dates: Single 
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: Ice tea 
Chocolate or Vanilla: Chocolate 
Cappuccino or Coffee: neither 
Do you Smoke: no 
Do you Swear: sometimes 
Do you Sing: sometimes 
Do you Shower Daily: no 
Have you Been in Love: nope 
Do you want to go to College: nope. been there, done that. horrible 
Do you want to get Married: maybe i dunno 
Do you believe in yourself: no
Do you get Motion Sickness: nope
Do you think you are Attractive: yes, when i have my make up on, hair nice 
Are you a Health Freak: abit 
Do you get along with your Parents: yeah
Do you like Thunderstorms: yes
Do you play an Instrument: nope
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: nope
In the past month have you been on Drugs: nope
In the past month have you gone on a Date: nope
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: yes
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: nope
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: nope
In the past month have you been on Stage: nope
In the past month have you been Dumped: nope
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: nope
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: nope
Ever been Drunk: abit
Ever been called a Tease: no
Ever been Beaten up: nope
How do you want to Die: quickly
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: lol i am probably supposed to be that thing right now. I wanted to be an air hostress, but i will not make that. 
What country would you most like to Visit: America 
In a male/female.. female 
Favourite Eye Color: blue 
Favourite Hair Color: brown 
Short or Long Hair: longish 
Height: 5 ish 
Weight: mediumish 
Best Clothing Style: indiviual 
Number of Drugs I have taken: only asprin
Number of CDs I own: about 5 lol 
Number of Piercings: one in each ear 
Number of Tattoos: none
Number of things in my Past I Regret: Having no friends in secondary school, missing out on my school prom. etc


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Name: call me Zephyr. Not my name, but it's better than my real one
Birthday: during Oktoberfest
Birthplace: Ontario
Current Location: same
Eye Color: green
Hair Color: brown?
Height: not sure exactly...almost 6'
Right Handed or Left Handed: Left!
Your Heritage: German-Ukrainian
The Shoes You Wore Today: haven't worn any yet ;p
Your Weakness: carbon monoxide
Your Fears: never dying
Your Perfect Pizza: includes pepperoni and excludes any fruit or vegetable. yuck
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year:
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: yeah
Thoughts First Waking Up: still tired
Your Best Physical Feature:.....
Your Bedtime: whenever I feel like it. Lately it's been early, like 11 o'clock
Your Most Missed Memory: can't remember
Pepsi or Coke: Coke, of course. 
McDonalds or Burger King: McDonald's, of course
Single or Group Dates: no....
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: ?
Chocolate or Vanilla: vanilla
Cappuccino or Coffee: gross
Do you Smoke: nope
Do you Swear: often, while alone
Do you Sing: not so much anymore 
Do you Shower Daily: pretty much. tbh I'll skip a day here and there if I don't have to go out...
Have you Been in Love: I don't think so
Do you want to go to College: already been to Uni
Do you want to get Married: .....
Do you believe in yourself: about certain things
Do you get Motion Sickness: no
Do you think you are Attractive: puh
Are you a Health Freak: nuh
Do you get along with your Parents: we haven't killed each other yet
Do you like Thunderstorms: absolutement
Do you play an Instrument: clarinet, recorder, piano. None well. Hafta learn guitar sometime
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: no
In the past month have you been on Drugs: no
In the past month have you gone on a Date: no
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: yes
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: nope
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: never
In the past month have you been on Stage: negative
In the past month have you been Dumped: no
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: no
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: no
Ever been Drunk: amazingly...no
Ever been called a Tease: I don't think so
Ever been Beaten up: only mildly
How do you want to Die: in a pretty conflagration
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: 



What country would you most like to Visit: places include Australia, South America, Caribbean (again), London, Loch Ness

In a female..
Favourite Eye Color: doesn't matter
Favourite Hair Color: ditto
Short or Long Hair: long
Height: between 4' and 7'
Weight: less than 350 lbs
Best Clothing Style: ?
Number of Drugs I have taken: three or four, all prescription
Number of CDs I own: about 30 store-bought. Including burned...maybe 250?
Number of Piercings: zero
Number of Tattoos: zero
Number of things in my Past I Regret: um, two?


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

Name: Karen
Birthday: 8-28
Birthplace: Oxnard, CA
Current Location: Eugene, OR
Eye Color: Blue
Hair Color: Blonde
Height: 5' 7"
Right Handed or Left Handed: Right-handed
Your Heritage: English, German, Irish
The Shoes You Wore Today: clogs
Your Weakness: Hiding from fear instead of facing it
Your Fears: Life in general
Your Perfect Pizza: Vegetarian
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: Not to get any poorer
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: Never used one
Thoughts First Waking Up: Coffee
Your Best Physical Feature: Eyes
Your Bedtime: 11:00 PM
Your Most Missed Memory: My parents
Pepsi or Coke: Pepsi
McDonalds or Burger King: McDonalds 'cause the kids like it 
Single or Group Dates: No date
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: Either one
Chocolate or Vanilla: Chocolate
Cappuccino or Coffee: Cappuccino
Do you Smoke: No
Do you Swear: Try not to
Do you Sing: If that's what you want to call it
Do you Shower Daily: Almost
Have you Been in Love: Yes
Do you want to go to College: I wish I had, wish I could, but probably won't
Do you want to get Married: I've had two boyfriends in my life, married both (not at the same time!) -- don't want to do it again
Do you believe in yourself: In some ways yes; in others, no
Do you get Motion Sickness: Yea, but not as badly as when I was a kid
Do you think you are Attractive: Yea for an old lady
Are you a Health Freak: A bit, yes.
Do you get along with your Parents: They're both gone, but I loved them a lot. 
Do you like Thunderstorms: Kind of
Do you play an Instrument: No
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: No
In the past month have you been on Drugs: NO
In the past month have you gone on a Date: No
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: No
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: No
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: No
In the past month have you been on Stage: Oh please, you're not serious
In the past month have you been Dumped: No
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: No
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: No
Ever been Drunk: Ever? Like in my life? Yes
Ever been called a Tease: No
Ever been Beaten up: No
How do you want to Die: I'd like to know I'm going to die so I can take care of some stuff, then die in my sleep
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: A functioning adult
What country would you most like to Visit: England
In a male/female..
Favourite Eye Color: Brown
Favourite Hair Color: Brown
Short or Long Hair: Short
Height: 6' and over
Weight: Healthy 
Best Clothing Style: 
Number of Drugs I have taken: None
Number of CDs I own: A few
Number of Piercings: None
Number of Tattoos: None
Number of things in my Past I Regret: Quite a few

__________________


----------



## Zero From Outer Space (Jan 10, 2005)

Name: Jacob
Birthday: January
Birthplace: Texas
Current Location: Texas
Eye Color: Hazel
Hair Color: Brown
Height: 5' 10"
Right Handed or Left Handed: Right-handed
Your Heritage: European mutt, some native
The Shoes You Wore Today: uhh... brown? don't remember what kind
Your Weakness: getting stuck in routines
Your Fears: not living life to the fullest
Your Perfect Pizza: supreme
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: find a girlfriend (that I like)
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: don't use
Thoughts First Waking Up: Am I late for something?
Your Best Physical Feature: don't know
Your Bedtime: midnight
Your Most Missed Memory: living at home when my family was together
Pepsi or Coke: coke
McDonalds or Burger King: McDonalds, reluctantly
Single or Group Dates: single
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: lipton
Chocolate or Vanilla: Chocolate
Cappuccino or Coffee: Cappuccino
Do you Smoke: No
Do you Swear: sometimes
Do you Sing: no
Do you Shower Daily: yes
Have you Been in Love: don't think so
Do you want to go to College: not really, but I go anyway
Do you want to get Married: maybe someday
Do you believe in yourself: sometimes
Do you get Motion Sickness: no
Do you think you are Attractive: sometimes
Are you a Health Freak: no
Do you get along with your Parents: yes, but don't talk to them enough
Do you like Thunderstorms: no
Do you play an Instrument:no
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: yes
In the past month have you been on Drugs: no
In the past month have you gone on a Date: no... well, not a real one
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: yes
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: no
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: no
In the past month have you been on Stage: no
In the past month have you been Dumped: No
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: No
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: No
Ever been Drunk:yes
Ever been called a Tease: yes
Ever been Beaten up: No
How do you want to Die: 96 years old, shot in bed by a jealous lover
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: a dude with a real job and a family
What country would you most like to Visit: Japan
In a male/female..
Favourite Eye Color: Brown
Favourite Hair Color: Brown
Short or Long Hair: long
Height: 5'6" or so
Weight: average to thin
Best Clothing Style: jeans + shirt
Number of Drugs I have taken: none
Number of CDs I own: 20 or 30
Number of Piercings: None
Number of Tattoos: None
Number of things in my Past I Regret: a couple


----------



## odd_boi_out (Feb 11, 2008)

Name: Liam
Birthday: April 2
Birthplace: Philadelphia, PA
Current Location: Washington
Eye Color: blue
Hair Color: brown
Height: 5'5"
Right Handed or Left Handed: right
Your Heritage: Lebanese
The Shoes You Wore Today: Converse
Your Weakness: too nonconfrontational
Your Fears: rejection by those I love
Your Perfect Pizza: lots of cheese and lots of veggies
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: participate more in class
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: nice
Thoughts First Waking Up: I don't want to get up
Your Best Physical Feature: eyes
Your Bedtime: midnight
Your Most Missed Memory: my first backpacking trip
Pepsi or Coke: neither
McDonalds or Burger King: BK, if I have to
Single or Group Dates: depends
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: never had either
Chocolate or Vanilla: chocolate
Cappuccino or Coffee: coffee
Do you Smoke: no
Do you Swear: sometimes
Do you Sing: yes
Do you Shower Daily: yes
Have you Been in Love: no
Do you want to go to College: I am in college
Do you want to get Married: probably not
Do you believe in yourself: most of the time
Do you get Motion Sickness: no, thankfully
Do you think you are Attractive: not particularly
Are you a Health Freak: no
Do you get along with your Parents: in a way...
Do you like Thunderstorms: yes, a lot
Do you play an Instrument: I play the piano and the guitar, but I suck at both
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: no
In the past month have you been on Drugs: no
In the past month have you gone on a Date: no
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: no
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: no
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: no
In the past month have you been on Stage: no
In the past month have you been Dumped: no
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: no
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: no 
Ever been Drunk: no
Ever been called a Tease: no
Ever been Beaten up: no
How do you want to Die: I don't care, but not until I'm old and ready
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: I want to be a radical activist and change the world! 
What country would you most like to Visit: I don't know, really
In a male/female..
Favourite Eye Color: brown
Favourite Hair Color: brown
Short or Long Hair: medium/short
Height: doesn't matter
Weight: doesn't matter
Best Clothing Style: what does this mean?
Number of Drugs I have taken: none
Number of CDs I own: about 60 or so
Number of Piercings: none
Number of Tattoos: none
Number of things in my Past I Regret: um, how about all four years of high school?


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

Name: Haha Nice Try
Birthday:
Birthplace: California
Current Location:
Eye Color: Greenish brown, more brown?
Hair Color: Brown
Height: 6'2
Right Handed or Left Handed: Right
Your Heritage: Uh...mixed, VERY mixed
The Shoes You Wore Today: Shoey
Your Weakness: Toss-up between 
Your Fears: Inaction
Your Perfect Pizza: Edible
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: Be able to start a conversation with the opposite sex.
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: lol
Thoughts First Waking Up: Either ow or something completely random
Your Best Physical Feature: I have smexy legs!
Your Bedtime: When I fall asleep
Your Most Missed Memory: The one I haven't had yet
Pepsi or Coke: Bleh, Sierra Mist
McDonalds or Burger King: BK
Single or Group Dates: Any
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: Don't drink Tea
Chocolate or Vanilla: Orange Sherbet
Cappuccino or Coffee: Neither
Do you Smoke: NO, was hospitalized when I was 2 from second hand smoke.
Do you Swear: Only in front of my friends who do it too.
Do you Sing: In Private
Do you Shower Daily: Yes
Have you Been in Love: No
Do you want to go to College: Am UW ftw.
Do you want to get Married: Uh, sure?
Do you believe in yourself: HELL YES
Do you get Motion Sickness: Nope
Do you think you are Attractive: Meh, I would say I'm a 7 out of 10?
Are you a Health Freak: Mild
Do you get along with your Parents: Tons
Do you like Thunderstorms: As long as they don't kill me
Do you play an Instrument: Yep, 8 years of trumpet. Trying to learn guitar.
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: Nope, never will either
In the past month have you been on Drugs: Same as above
In the past month have you gone on a Date: Nope, would like to
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: What is a mall?
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: Boycotting oreos due to a stupid commercial I saw.
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: Oh yea.
In the past month have you been on Stage: Once
In the past month have you been Dumped: Never
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: No
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: No
Ever been Drunk: Never
Ever been called a Tease: Nope
Ever been Beaten up: Hehe, somebody tried once...key word being "try"
How do you want to Die: Either in my sleep or saving the life of someone else
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: No idea
What country would you most like to Visit:
In a male/female..
Favourite Eye Color: Don't care
Favourite Hair Color: Not blonde
Short or Long Hair: Long
Height: Above 5'3 but shorter than me
Weight: Uh...I don't know about how much women are supposed to weigh...
Best Clothing Style: Not naked, but mostly because that is socially unacceptable.
Number of Drugs I have taken: 0
Number of CDs I own: 1,2,3,4...20,40, uh...lots.
Number of Piercings: 0
Number of Tattoos: 0
Number of things in my Past I Regret: Only the things I didn't do


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

*Name:*Matt
*Birthday:*Im 21
*Birthplace:*Southern Cali
*Current Location:*Southern Cali
*Eye Color:*Dark Brown
*Hair Color:*Dark Brown
*Height:*6'
*Right Handed or Left Handed:*Right
*Your Heritage:*Latino
*The Shoes You Wore Today:*Black Vans with white stripes
*Your Weakness:*Girls
*Your Fears:*Girls, Thugs/gangstas/confrontational people, Spiders, Open Ocean, Extreme pain
*Your Perfect Pizza:* Sausage
*Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year:*get a date
*Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger:*lol
*Thoughts First Waking Up:*Where the **** am I????
*Your Best Physical Feature:*Eyes
*Your Bedtime:*anytime
*Your Most Missed Memory:*my old house
*Pepsi or Coke:*neither
*McDonalds or Burger King:*Mcdonalds
*Single or Group Dates:*Never been on a group date so I guess single
*Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea:*Either
*Chocolate or Vanilla:*choclate
*Cappuccino or Coffee:*Cappucino
*Do you Smoke:*no
*Do you Swear:*only in writing
*Do you Sing:*little bit
*Do you Shower Daily:*yup
*Have you Been in Love:*Yup
*Do you want to go to College:*Im in college
*Do you want to get Married:*dont care
*Do you believe in yourself:*I dont know
*Do you get Motion Sickness:*Lately Ive been developing it
*Do you think you are Attractive:*not really
*Are you a Health Freak:*no way
*Do you get along with your Parents:*yea
*Do you like Thunderstorms:*yea
*Do you play an Instrument:*used to play trumpet
*In the past month have you Drank Alcohol:*yea
*In the past month have you been on Drugs:*no
*In the past month have you gone on a Date:*no
*In the past month have you gone to a Mall:*yea
*In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos:*no
*In the past month have you eaten Sushi:*no
*In the past month have you been on Stage:*no
*In the past month have you been Dumped:*no
*In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping:*no
*In the past month have you Stolen Anything:*no
*Ever been Drunk:*little bit
*Ever been called a Tease:*no
*Ever been Beaten up:*yea by a girl, i liked it
*How do you want to Die:*this is a ****ed up question
*What do you want to be when you Grow Up:*engineer
*What country would you most like to Visit:*spain
In a male/female..
*Favourite Eye Color:*dark
*Favourite Hair Color:*dark
*Short or Long Hair:*long
*Height:*any
*Weight:*I like a girl with some meat on her bones.
*Best Clothing Style:*dont care
*Number of Drugs I have taken:*0
*Number of CDs I own:*dont remember, dont use em anymore
*Number of Piercings:*0
*Number of Tattoos:*0
*Number of things in my Past I Regret:*1


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Name: ...
Birthday: Yes, I have a birthday
Birthplace: Salem, Ma.
Current Location: Boston
Eye Color: Hazel
Hair Color: Dirty blonde
Height: 5'9.5"
Weight: 160
Right Handed or Left Handed: Right 
Your Heritage: 50% Irish, 25% English, rest European mix
The Shoes You Wore Today: Converse One Stars
Your Weakness: Drinking and Drugs
Your Fears: Living my life totally alone.
Your Perfect Pizza: Plain Cheese 

Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: Start the process of applying to grad school (i.e. take GMAT and stuff) 
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: haha, lol
Thoughts First Waking Up: Sucky I didn't die in my sleep. 
Your Best Physical Feature: None.
Your Bedtime: Usually around 11:30 on weeknights and really late weekends. 
Your Most Missed Memory: Friendships
Pepsi or Coke: Beer but if necessary Pepsi.
McDonalds or Burger King: McDonalds
Single or Group Dates: Single 
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: uke Arizona
Chocolate or Vanilla: Vanilla
Cappuccino or Coffee: Neither
Do you Smoke: Socially
Do you Swear: Yes
Do you Sing: No never. 
Do you Shower Daily: Of course.
Have you ever been in love: Yes
Do you want to go to College: I graduated undergrad, want to go to grad.
Do you want to get Married: Yes
Do you believe in yourself: Absolutely not. 
Do you get Motion Sickness: Yes. On boats. 
Do you think you are Attractive: No. 
Are you a Health Freak: No. 
Do you get along with your Parents: Our relationship is neutral. We don't fight, we aren't close. 
Do you like Thunderstorms: Yes. 
Do you play an Instrument: Trying to learn guitar. 
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: Yes. 
In the past month have you been on Drugs: Prescription 
In the past month have you gone on a Date: No
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: No.
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: No.
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: No, hate sushi. 
In the past month have you been on Stage: No.
In the past month have you been Dumped: No.
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: No, never. 
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: No. But I have before. 
Ever been Drunk: Yes. 
Ever been called a Tease: No. 
Ever been Beaten up: Yes. 
How do you want to Die: I don't want to drown. I want to be calm and know it's coming. 
What country would you most like to Visit: the UK.
In a male/female...
Favourite Eye Color: I like them all.
Favourite Hair Color: Dark brown. 
Short or Long Hair: Shorter but not too short.
Height: shorter than me
Weight: less than me
Best Clothing Style: casual 
Number of CDs I own: 0
Number of Piercings: None now. Used to have septum and ears pierced. 
Number of Tattoos: 0
Number of things in my Past I Regret: Everything


----------



## engima (Feb 3, 2009)

Name: M
Birthday: winter
Birthplace: Southern CA
Current Location: Central Coast CA
Eye Color: brown
Hair Color: brown
Height: 6' 3''
Right Handed or Left Handed: left
Your Heritage: European
The Shoes You Wore Today: 2 laced ones
Your Weakness: bullets, myself
Your Fears: people
Your Perfect Pizza: garlic & meat combo, cheese filled crust w/ ranch dip
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: assert myself
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: N/A
Thoughts First Waking Up: 
Your Best Physical Feature: height
Your Bedtime: 6 pm to 6 am, varies alot
Your Most Missed Memory: I don't miss memories
Pepsi or Coke: coke
McDonalds or Burger King: Jack in the Box
Single or Group Dates: Either
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: Doesn't matter
Chocolate or Vanilla: vanilla
Cappuccino or Coffee: coffee
Do you Smoke: no
Do you Swear: who doesn't
Do you Sing: does rock band count?
Do you Shower Daily: when I feel like it
Have you Been in Love: I have no idea
Do you want to go to College: in it
Do you want to get Married: maybe
Do you believe in yourself: a good part yes
Do you get Motion Sickness: yea
Do you think you are Attractive: I'm on fire
Are you a Health Freak: no
Do you get along with your Parents: sure
Do you like Thunderstorms: yes
Do you play an Instrument: used to
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: yes
In the past month have you been on Drugs: yes
In the past month have you gone on a Date: no
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: yes
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: not whole box
In the past month have you eaten Sushi:no
In the past month have you been on Stage:no
In the past month have you been Dumped:no
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping:no
In the past month have you Stolen Anything:not purposefully
Ever been Drunk: yes
Ever been called a Tease: sarcastically yes
Ever been Beaten up: no
How do you want to Die: with no pain
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: engineer
What country would you most like to Visit: japan
In a male/female..
Favourite Eye Color: color doesn't matter
Favourite Hair Color: same &&
Short or Long Hair: long
Height: > 4' 5'' & < 6' 2''
Weight: average
Best Clothing Style: 
Number of Drugs I have taken: :sus
Number of CDs I own: 0
Number of Piercings: 0
Number of Tattoos: 0
Number of things in my Past I Regret: 0


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

Name: ?
Birthday: ?
Birthplace: ?
Current Location: ?
Eye Color: hazel
Hair Color: black
Height: 6'0
Right Handed or Left Handed: right
Your Heritage: the land of the ice and snow
The Shoes You Wore Today: steal toe boots
Your Weakness: caffeine
Your Fears: perverted morticians and women
Your Perfect Pizza: everything on it
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: destroy my mental addiction to the internet
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: ?
Thoughts First Waking Up: here it comes
Your Best Physical Feature: the one little black hair that grows on my nose
Your Bedtime: it varies
Your Most Missed Memory: ?
Pepsi or Coke: pepsi
McDonalds or Burger King: burger king
Single or Group Dates: single
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: ? 
Chocolate or Vanilla: chocolate
Cappuccino or Coffee: ?
Do you Smoke: no
Do you Swear: everyday
Do you Sing: no
Do you Shower Daily: no
Have you Been in Love: yes
Do you want to go to College: no
Do you want to get Married: no
Do you believe in yourself: i believe i can touch the sky..so no
Do you get Motion Sickness: no
Do you think you are Attractive: i think i would be a decent looking orc
Are you a Health Freak: **** no
Do you get along with your Parents: yes
Do you like Thunderstorms: yes. i dont care what im doing where im going if there is a thunderstorm and a clear night sky im gonna take 15 minutes and watch it
Do you play an Instrument: no
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: no
In the past month have you been on Drugs: no
In the past month have you gone on a Date: no
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: yes
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: no
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: no
In the past month have you been on Stage: no
In the past month have you been Dumped: no
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: no
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: no
Ever been Drunk: yes
Ever been called a Tease: no
Ever been Beaten up: yes
How do you want to Die: aneurysm
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: ?
What country would you most like to Visit: iraq
In a male/female..
Favourite Eye Color: ?
Favourite Hair Color: black/brown
Short or Long Hair: long
Height: 5'8
Weight: 125
Best Clothing Style: sleezy
Number of Drugs I have taken: 2 
Number of CDs I own: 0
Number of Piercings: 0
Number of Tattoos: 0
Number of things in my Past I Regret: 0


----------



## childofsolitude (Mar 30, 2008)

Name: Martina
Birthday: September 8, 1987
Birthplace: Stoughton, Massachusetts
Current Location: Spring Hill, Florida
Eye Color: Hazel
Hair Color: Mostly black with dark brown mixed in
Height: 5'4"
Right Handed or Left Handed: Right
Your Heritage: Portuguese
The Shoes You Wore Today: Barefoot so far... 
Your Weakness: My anxiety
Your Fears: Dying at an early age, Not living up to my full potential
Your Perfect Pizza: Plain
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: Get my license
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: I don't use AIM.
Thoughts First Waking Up: I don't want to work today.
Your Best Physical Feature: My hair
Your Bedtime: 12 or 1
Your Most Missed Memory: My summer house in Rhode Island.. it was fun.
Pepsi or Coke: Neither
McDonalds or Burger King: Burger King
Single or Group Dates: Single
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: Either
Chocolate or Vanilla: Vanilla
Cappuccino or Coffee: Neither
Do you Smoke: Nope
Do you Swear: Not really
Do you Sing: I'm too lazy to. 
Do you Shower Daily: Yes
Have you Been in Love: No
Do you want to go to College: I don't know.
Do you want to get Married: No
Do you believe in yourself: Sure
Do you get Motion Sickness: Sometimes
Do you think you are Attractive: Sometimes I do.
Are you a Health Freak: Not at all
Do you get along with your Parents: Yes
Do you like Thunderstorms: Yes
Do you play an Instrument: A little guitar and keyboard
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: Nope
In the past month have you been on Drugs: Nope
In the past month have you gone on a Date: Nope
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: Yes
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: Nope
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: Nope
In the past month have you been on Stage: Nope
In the past month have you been Dumped: Nope
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: Nope
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: Nope
Ever been Drunk: Nope
Ever been called a Tease: Not that word exactly but I've been called flirtacious
Ever been Beaten up: Nope
How do you want to Die: In my sleep
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: Either a teacher or something to do with criminology
What country would you most like to Visit: Japan!!
In a male/female.. 
Favourite Eye Color: Green
Favourite Hair Color: Brown
Short or Long Hair: Whatever
Height: Doesn't matter
Weight: Average
Best Clothing Style: Simple
Number of Drugs I have taken: Zero
Number of CDs I own: Like 10
Number of Piercings: My ears are pierced and I had my eyebrow pierced but it closed
Number of Tattoos: None
Number of things in my Past I Regret: None


----------



## heathen mosher (Feb 16, 2009)

Name: Kimberly
Birthday: December 19th
Birthplace: Rhode Island
Current Location: Massachusetts
Eye Color: One blue, one green
Hair Color: Dirty blonde
Height: 5'5
Right Handed or Left Handed: Right
Your Heritage: Lot of things..German, little bit of Italian, French..yeah
The Shoes You Wore Today: Black steel-toed boots 
Your Weakness: Social situations (of course )
Your Fears: Being judged. Being thrown out of my current school
Your Perfect Pizza: Meh. Extra cheese 
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: Pass school.
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: None. I don't IM
Thoughts First Waking Up: "Hungry. Need food. ROAR" :O
Your Best Physical Feature: Umm.. *shrug*
Your Bedtime: 10 -_-'
Your Most Missed Memory: ?
Pepsi or Coke: Either 
McDonalds or Burger King: Wendys
Single or Group Dates: Umm..Single?
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: Neither
Chocolate or Vanilla: Chocolate
Cappuccino or Coffee: Neither
Do you Smoke: Nope
Do you Swear: To myself, Yeah
Do you Sing: *Cough* Yes..
Do you Shower Daily: Yes
Have you Been in Love: Yeah
Do you want to go to College: Yep
Do you want to get Married: Depends..
Do you believe in yourself: Nope. 
Do you get Motion Sickness: Sometimes
Do you think you are Attractive: Nope
Are you a Health Freak: Definatly not!
Do you get along with your Parents: Yes, well.. My mom anyway
Do you like Thunderstorms: Yeahh
Do you play an Instrument: Off and on, guitar
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: Nope
In the past month have you been on Drugs: Prescription drugs, that's it
In the past month have you gone on a Date: Nope
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: Nope
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: Sadly, nope :O
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: Nope, don't like Sushi 
In the past month have you been on Stage: Nope! O_O
In the past month have you been Dumped: Nope
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: nope 
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: Nope
Ever been Drunk: Nuh-uh 
Ever been called a Tease: nope
Ever been Beaten up: In a mosh-pit, Yeah 
How do you want to Die: Not really the right answer to ask me at the moment... =/
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: Graphic Designer
What country would you most like to Visit: FINLAND! (or Germany )
In a male/female..
Favourite Eye Color: Any really..
Favourite Hair Color: Brown
Short or Long Hair: Long
Height: *shrug*
Weight: *shrug*
Best Clothing Style: Band shirts + Jeans + steel-toed boots :O
Number of Drugs I have taken: Prescription or otherwise?
Number of CDs I own: Um...Alot O_O I'd say 70-80
Number of Piercings:None
Number of Tattoos: None
Number of things in my Past I Regret: Many, Many things...


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Name: Stephanie
Birthday: 7-5-1982
Birthplace: Niagara Falls, NY
Current Location: Niagara Falls, NY (be here till I die lol )
Eye Color: brown
Hair Color: dark brown
Height: 5'4
Right Handed or Left Handed: i honestly am not sure i write with my right hand but use mouse with my left i eat with either but mostly left.
Your Heritage: half italian, half polish, not sure what else
The Shoes You Wore Today: barefoot all day
Your Weakness: i get too easily attached to people, im overly emotional
Your Fears: being rejected, people im close to leaving me, death, people, sex, love
Your Perfect Pizza: 3 cheese with mushrooms and meat
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: to make a rl friend
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: LOL
Thoughts First Waking Up: of 1 of the people thats hurt me in the past usually 
Your Best Physical Feature: my eyes
Your Bedtime: whenever i feel like it
Your Most Missed Memory: feeling wanted
Pepsi or Coke: pepsi hands down
McDonalds or Burger King: neither, guess bk if i had to chose
Single or Group Dates: single
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: neither
Chocolate or Vanilla: vanilla
Cappuccino or Coffee: neither
Do you Smoke: ewww no
Do you Swear: sometimes
Do you Sing: not very well
Do you Shower Daily: no, never saw the point to shower more then every other day
Have you Been in Love: yea many times, always ended up getting broken hearted
Do you want to go to College: no
Do you want to get Married: yes but i doubt i ever will
Do you believe in yourself: no 
Do you get Motion Sickness: no
Do you think you are Attractive: not really
Are you a Health Freak: nope
Do you get along with your Parents: no 
Do you like Thunderstorms: yes love them
Do you play an Instrument: no wish i did tho
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: no
In the past month have you been on Drugs: no
In the past month have you gone on a Date: no
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: no
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: no
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: no
In the past month have you been on Stage: no
In the past month have you been Dumped: no
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: no
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: no
Ever been Drunk: no
Ever been called a Tease: yes
Ever been Beaten up: no
How do you want to Die: fast and painless and soon
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: im alrdy grown up and i dont know still
What country would you most like to Visit: anywhere
In a male/female.. 
Favourite Eye Color: blue
Favourite Hair Color: blonde
Short or Long Hair: shortish
Height: tall
Weight: any
Best Clothing Style: anything not gangsta like
Number of Drugs I have taken: none
Number of CDs I own: alot
Number of Piercings: none
Number of Tattoos: none
Number of things in my Past I Regret: countless


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Name: Karl
Birthday: April 30, 1973
Birthplace: Milwaukee
Current Location: Wauwatosa (directly borders Milwaukee)
Eye Color: Blue (I guess)
Hair Color: Dark Brown
Height: 6'0"
Right Handed or Left Handed: Right
Your Heritage: Mainly German, some French
The Shoes You Wore Today: New Balance Model 621 in Brown/Green
Your Weakness: ?
Your Fears: People; this is an SA forum isn't it?
Your Perfect Pizza: Sausage & pepperoni on a thin crust
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: ?
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: ?
Thoughts First Waking Up: Not allowed under SAS rules.
Your Best Physical Feature: ?
Your Bedtime: Could be any time day or night.
Your Most Missed Memory: ?
Pepsi or Coke: Generic Diet Cola, though Diet Pepsi is clearly better than Diet Coke that tastes like ****
McDonalds or Burger King: McDonald's
Single or Group Dates: Yeah, like I ever go on a date.
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: Don't drink either.
Chocolate or Vanilla: Chocolate.
Cappuccino or Coffee: Hate all varieties of coffee no matter how pretentious they may be
Do you Smoke: Never
Do you Swear: Often
Do you Sing: Never
Do you Shower Daily: No
Have you Been in Love: Yes
Do you want to go to College: A bit late for that question. Finance grad, class of 1995.
Do you want to get Married: ?
Do you believe in yourself: Yeah, I'm quite sure I exist.
Do you get Motion Sickness: Depends
Do you think you are Attractive: No, and most of the world has assured me that I'm accurate on that.
Are you a Health Freak: Not at all.
Do you get along with your Parents: My dead father never causes any problems.
Do you like Thunderstorms: Not if it's raining on me.
Do you play an Instrument: Never
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: Yes: wine, beer, hard cider, Irish creme
In the past month have you been on Drugs: Yes, but no recreational ones.
In the past month have you gone on a Date: No.
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: No.
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: No.
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: Never have; never want to. Cook the damn fish!
In the past month have you been on Stage: No.
In the past month have you been Dumped: No.
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: This is Wisconsin & winter! And, no, never have ever.
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: No
Ever been Drunk: only mildly
Ever been called a Tease: Never because I'm not
Ever been Beaten up: not in the last 20 years
How do you want to Die: fast & painless
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: I'm 35 & still don't know.
What country would you most like to Visit: Don't care to travel.

*In a female...*
Favourite Eye Color: Blue
Favourite Hair Color: Blonde
Short or Long Hair: Long
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 130#
Best Clothing Style: nude

Number of Drugs I have taken: a few dozen
Number of CDs I own: perhaps 50
Number of Piercings: 0
Number of Tattoos: 0
Number of things in my Past I Regret: Most of my life.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Name: William
Birthday: 4-11-88
Birthplace: Michigan
Current Location: Michigan
Eye Color: Blue
Hair Color: Brown
Height: 6'6
Right Handed or Left Handed: Right. I often use my left, though.
Your Heritage: Uber-White 
The Shoes You Wore Today: Black boots
Your Weakness: Time
Your Fears: Being alone 
Your Perfect Pizza: Pepperoni Ham Bacon Sausage Chicago style 
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: Find a new job
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...
Thoughts First Waking Up: Is the sun still out?
Your Best Physical Feature: Height?
Your Bedtime: Non-existent 
Your Most Missed Memory: Childhood
Pepsi or Coke: Pepsi
McDonalds or Burger King: Burger King, but only because McDonalds is disgusting
Single or Group Dates: Single
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: Both are nasty
Chocolate or Vanilla: Chocolate
Cappuccino or Coffee: Cappuccino
Do you Smoke: No
Do you Swear: A lot
Do you Sing: No
Do you Shower Daily: Twice
Have you Been in Love: Not sure
Do you want to go to College: Yes
Do you want to get Married: No.
Do you believe in yourself: Yes
Do you get Motion Sickness: No
Do you think you are Attractive: Some days I do. Other days not so much.
Are you a Health Freak: Far from it
Do you get along with your Parents: Some times
Do you like Thunderstorms: LOVE thunderstorms. 
Do you play an Instrument: No
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: No
In the past month have you been on Drugs: No
In the past month have you gone on a Date: No
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: No
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: No
In the past month have you eaten Sushi:Y No
In the past month have you been on Stage: No
In the past month have you been Dumped: No
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: No
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: Does Piracy count?
Ever been Drunk: No
Ever been called a Tease: No
Ever been Beaten up: Yes. By a girl in the 6th grade. 
How do you want to Die: Jumping out of an airplane without a parachute while high on every drug known to man. 
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: Not quite sure yet. 
What country would you most like to Visit: Ireland 
In a male
Favourite Eye Color: Blue
Favourite Hair Color: Black/ Dark brown
Short or Long Hair: Long 
Height: 6'6
Weight: 215 (Skinny SoB)
Best Clothing Style: Jeans/T-shirt.
Number of Drugs I have taken: 0 illegal. 10 or so legal.
Number of CDs I own: 0 ( but I currently have around 5000 songs) 
Number of Piercings: 0
Number of Tattoos: 0 
Number of things in my Past I Regret: Too many to count


My god I'm a boring person.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

*Name:* Emma

*Birthday:* May 16th

*Birthplace:* Surrey, London, UK

*Current Location:* As above

*Eye Color:* Mostly green

*Hair Color:* Natural colour is brown, though I regularly have it highlighted blond

*Height:* Approx 5ft 5

*Right Handed or Left Handed:* Left Handed

*Your Heritage:* Not too sure of the full details, though I know it's partly Irish (possibly partly Scottish) and of course English - having lived in England all my life.

*The Shoes You Wore Today:* Not long woken up, so not worn any just yet

*Your Weakness:* I tend to be too passive for my own good, have low self esteem/confidence, easily get depressed, be very self critical, too much of a worrier and have a really bad habit of procrastinating.

*Your Fears:* Ending up never being capable of being able to support myself, being abandoned, ending up alone, getting physically attacked, making an idiot of myself in public with my SA, social situations in general (though realise that one's pretty obvious).

*Your Perfect Pizza:* I love most types of pizza. Only one that I ever tried that I didn't like was a Barbecue Sauce stuffed crust one. I'm also not too keen on pizza with Pineapple on it. Other than that though, I love just about any type of pizza.

*Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year:* To have a written article or short story published in a magazine, to complete a second course of CBT therapy so I can get myself in a fit state to go back to doing some kind of work again and improve my social life (which right now is pretty much non-existent), to get my weight back down to about 10 stone, and to aim towards becoming a more assertive type of person.

*Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger:* Hmm, can't really think of one...

*Thoughts First Waking Up:* Usually another day which will turn out to be just the same as yesterday (apologies for the negativity there)

*Your Best Physical Feature:* When it's highlighted, my hair and I've been told my eyes are nice

*Your Bedtime:* Varies. Right now it tends to be between midnight and 2 am, where I am.

*Your Most Missed Memory:* Hmm...can't really think of one

*Pepsi or Coke:* Don't really drink either these days

*McDonalds or Burger King:* Either, though I only have these very occasionally

*Single or Group Dates:* Either. Though it's been a very long time since I went on a group one.

*Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea:* Lipton ice tea definitely!

*Chocolate or Vanilla:* Hard choice. But for me it'd probably have to be chocolate.

*Cappuccino or Coffee:* Love both!

*Do you Smoke:* In general no - though very occasionally I do.

*Do you Swear:* I do, but usually only when I'm in a bad mood

*Do you Sing:* I sometimes attempt it, but it's not an area I am gifted in.

*Do you Shower Daily:* Yup. Tend to either shower or bathe on a daily basis. Often more frequently than that.

*Have you Been in Love:* Yes

*Do you want to go to College:* Finished college when I was 18, and have no immediate plans to go back to college education - though the idea is not something I'm discounting for the future...

*Do you want to get Married:* Undecided

*Do you believe in yourself:* Sometimes, on a good day

*Do you get Motion Sickness:* Not really.

*Do you think you are Attractive:* Sometimes

*Are you a Health Freak:* I do care about my health, but wouldn't go quite so far as to describe myself as that.

*Do you get along with your Parents:* In general I do get along with them pretty well, though not all the time

*Do you like Thunderstorms:* So long as I'm not out in one!

*Do you play an Instrument:* Nope

*In the past month have you Drank Alcohol:* Yes

*In the past month have you been on Drugs:* Nothing illegal, if that's what the question is aimed at.

*In the past month have you gone on a Date:* Yes

*In the past month have you gone to a Mall:* Yes

*In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos:* No

*In the past month have you eaten Sushi:* No, though I do really like it!

*In the past month have you been on Stage:* No way!

*In the past month have you been Dumped:* No

*In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping:* No

*In the past month have you Stolen Anything:* No

*Ever been Drunk:* Yes

*Ever been called a Tease:* Not that I remember

*Ever been Beaten up:* No, but it has almost happened to me before.

*How do you want to Die:* Peacefully and painlessly in my sleep, and not be aware of it in any way.

*What do you want to be when you Grow Up:* lol! Being 27 coming up 28, I'm already an adult. But one thing I've always wanted to be is a writer. I am currently pursuing that aim.

*What country would you most like to Visit:* That's a really tough one to give a single answer to. There's many places I'd love to visit. Including The States, Canada, New Zealand and the Fjords.

In a male/female..
*Favourite Eye Color:* Not sure I really have one, though do really like deep blue or dark brown eyes.

*Favourite Hair Color:* Generally tends to be either dark or blond

*Short or Long Hair:* It can be either.

*Height:* Not too bothered.

*Weight:* Slim/lean

*Best Clothing Style:* Varies. Whatever looks good on the person.

*Number of Drugs I have taken:* 2 illegal (a long time ago) 3 legal

*Number of CDs I own:* I've never counted! But my collection is constantly growing.

*Number of Piercings:* 2 ear piercings

*Number of Tattoos:* None

*Number of things in my Past I Regret:* I'm not going to list every single thing here. But do seriously regret the suffering and grief which was caused to my family through something I did (not realising what the consequences would be) when I was very little. I also regret alot about my high school years (in addition to problems my SA caused in forming relationships with others, I made some serious mistakes on top of it later) friendships that I feel I totally messed up and just in general not having done more with my life than I currently have.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Name: Fairy
Birthday: 21st March 1989
Birthplace: England
Current Location: Scotland
Eye Color: Brown
Hair Color: Brunette
Height: Under 5"0
Right Handed or Left Handed: Right handed
Your Heritage: English
The Shoes You Wore Today: None so far
Your Weakness: My fiance
Your Fears: People
Your Perfect Pizza: Margharita
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: Try my best to improve my SA situation
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: N/A
Thoughts First Waking Up: What time is it?
Your Best Physical Feature: Breasts, Face, ***
Your Bedtime: N/A
Your Most Missed Memory: When I was little
Pepsi or Coke: Pepsi
McDonalds or Burger King: Ew neither
Single or Group Dates: Single
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: Neither
Chocolate or Vanilla: Chocolate in general but only Vanilla ice cream
Cappuccino or Coffee: Ew neither
Do you Smoke: No
Do you Swear: Rarely
Do you Sing: In the shower
Do you Shower Daily: No, it rids your body of it's natural oils
Have you Been in Love: Yes, I am now <3
Do you want to go to College: Nope, I turned it down after being accepted to 6 Universities
Do you want to get Married: Yes, i'm engaged <3
Do you believe in yourself: A little
Do you get Motion Sickness: Sometimes
Do you think you are Attractive: Yes
Are you a Health Freak: No
Do you get along with your Parents: Not particularly
Do you like Thunderstorms: No
Do you play an Instrument: I used to
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: No
In the past month have you been on Drugs: Nothing illegal
In the past month have you gone on a Date: No
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: Yes
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: No
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: No
In the past month have you been on Stage: No
In the past month have you been Dumped: No
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: No
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: No
Ever been Drunk: Yes
Ever been called a Tease: Yes
Ever been Beaten up: Yes
How do you want to Die: Peacefully in my sleep with my partner
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: Housewife, and I am
What country would you most like to Visit: Barbados
In a male/female..
Favourite Eye Color: Brown
Favourite Hair Color: Brown
Short or Long Hair: Long
Height: Taller than me
Weight: Not too much
Best Clothing Style:
Number of Drugs I have taken: Depends whether you mean legal or not
Number of CDs I own: Lots
Number of Piercings: Just ears
Number of Tattoos: None
Number of things in my Past I Regret: None


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Just 'cuz I'm really bored...

Name: Amy
Birthday: December 17
Birthplace: California
Current Location: Ohio
Eye Color: Blue
Hair Color: Blonde
Height:5'1"
Right Handed or Left Handed: Righty
Your Heritage: Mostly German, some Irish
The Shoes You Wore Today: None today. I haven't been anywhere yet. Normally, I wear black Etnies sneakers
Your Weakness: Quiznos subs. I love them!
Your Fears: This is a social anxiety site. What do you think???
Your Perfect Pizza: I love Amy's Organic frozen veggie pizzas. Little Ceasers is good too.
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: Overcome my shyness, get good grades in school
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: Don't use IM
Thoughts First Waking Up: It is so early!
Your Best Physical Feature: My hair
Your Bedtime: Don't have one. I'm not 5, lol. I usally go to bed around 9 or 10though.
Your Most Missed Memory: Living in Florida
Pepsi or Coke: Coke
McDonalds or Burger King: BK
Single or Group Dates: Never dated before. I guess single would be more romantic.
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: Neither. I hate tea!
Chocolate or Vanilla: Vanilla. I'm allergic to chocolate.
Cappuccino or Coffee: Not a fan of either.
Do you Smoke: No
Do you Swear: Sometimes
Do you Sing: I sing to my favorite songs, but not in public or anything. You would not want to hear me sing!
Do you Shower Daily: Yes. Who doens't?
Have you Been in Love: no
Do you want to go to College: yes
Do you want to get Married: yes
Do you believe in yourself: I'm working on this
Do you get Motion Sickness: no
Do you think you are Attractive: I don't know
Are you a Health Freak: I love to work out, but I wouldn't consider myself a health freak
Do you get along with your Parents: yes
Do you like Thunderstorms: yes
Do you play an Instrument: no
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: no
In the past month have you been on Drugs: no
In the past month have you gone on a Date: no
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: yes
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: no
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: no
In the past month have you been on Stage: yes (awards ceremony for swimming)
In the past month have you been Dumped: no
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: no
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: no
Ever been Drunk: no
Ever been called a Tease: no
Ever been Beaten up: no
How do you want to Die: Peacefully in my sleep, when I'm about 90 years old, or something
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: not sure yet. Maybe teach or research for psychology?
What country would you most like to Visit: Don't care. USA is fine for me 
In a male/female..
Favourite Eye Color: don't care
Favourite Hair Color: don't care 
Short or Long Hair: don't care, as long as it isn't too long
Height: don't care (as long as they aren't shorter than me- which isn't asking a lot!)
Weight: don't care (as long as they are not fat)
Best Clothing Style: preppy
Number of Drugs I have taken: 0
Number of CDs I own: a lot
Number of Piercings: 0
Number of Tattoos:0
Number of things in my Past I Regret: too many to count[/QUOTE]


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Birthplace: Inverness, Scotland
Eye Color: cornflower blue
Hair Color: bleached blonde
Height:5'4" or 155cm
Right Handed or Left Handed: right
Your Heritage: roughly half highland scottish, a bit of english and a bit of welsh.
The Shoes You Wore Today: British army assault boots
Your Weakness: procrastinating
Your Fears: I fear nothing. NOTHING!
Your Perfect Pizza: roasted mediterranean veg.
Goal: Get a proper career
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: Hate IM
Thoughts First Waking Up: Can I go back to sleep?
Your Best Physical Feature: My face? I think the men I know would say my chest, though.
Your Bedtime: sometime between midnight and 4
Your Most Missed Memory: my friends who moved such a long way away
Pepsi or Coke: neither, they contain caffeine *sigh* I love cherry coke though
McDonalds or Burger King: Eurgh, yuck.
Single or Group Dates: single. one person's enough, thanks
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: What? I like honeybush tea.
Chocolate or Vanilla: Vanilla. Both at once! It's a great combination.
Cappuccino or Coffee: again with the caffeine. I miss caffeinated beverages, but they make me all jumpy and shaky
Do you Smoke: Yuck
Do you Swear: too f**king much
Do you Sing: Badly, when no-one's listening
Do you Shower Daily: I bathe once a year whether I need it or not
Have you Been in Love: in and out and in again
Do you want to go to College: went to uni
Do you want to get Married: yes, sigh
Do you believe in yourself: I think, therefore I am
Do you get Motion Sickness: I could get seasick on a wet pavement. I still love boats though.
Do you think you are Attractive: reasonably
Are you a Health Freak: one day I take exercise and eat healthily, the next day I stay in and eat pizza
Do you get along with your Parents: Got on fine with my dad when he was alive, ok with my mum now.
Do you like Thunderstorms: Whee! lightning!
Do you play an Instrument: Piano, but not for ages
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: no
In the past month have you been on Drugs: no
In the past month have you gone on a Date: dinner with the bf
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: I hate those shopping centre things
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: no, but I have eaten several packets of Hob-Nobs
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: yup
Ever been Drunk: oh dear, yes
Ever been called a Tease: probably. In my teens I was rather hot, and rather naive
Ever been Beaten up: in mosh pits and martial arts classes, yes
How do you want to Die: At the same moment as my bf, so neither of us go throught the pain of losing the other. When we're really old, obviously.
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: Me. Unhindered by SA or Avoidant Personality Disorder
What country would you most like to Visit: Ireland
In a male/female..
Short or Long Hair: long
Height: whatever
Weight: I seemto go for skinny guys, but there are much more important things
Best Clothing Style: metal or goth
Number of Drugs I have taken: counting ones like asprin? er, probably about 10
Number of CDs I own: about 200
Number of Piercings: 4
Number of Tattoos:0
Number of things in my Past I Regret: No regrets, never any regrets.


----------



## Social Loner (Apr 26, 2009)

Name: Adam
Birthday: 12/07/1989 or for US 07/12/1989
Birthplace: Australia
Current Location: Australia
Eye Colour: A hazel ring around the pupils and bluish green on the outer edges of the irises.
Hair Colour: dark brown
Height: 170cm or somewhere around 5'8
Right Handed or Left Handed: ambidextrous
Your Heritage: English, Scandinavian.
The Shoes You Wore Today: Haven't worn any today.
Your Weakness: I can be very anti-social.
Your Fears: Dying alone.
Your Perfect Pizza: Ham and mozzarella cheese.
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: Become a better, happier person.
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: Lol
Thoughts First Waking Up: Are my plans for today really so important? Can't I just sleep longer?
Your Best Physical Feature: No idea.
Your Bedtime: Usually around 3am.
Your Most Missed Memory: Can't think of any right now.
Pepsi or Coke: I'm not bothered.
McDonalds or Burger King: Burger King, or Hungry Jacks as it is called here.
Single or Group Dates: Don't know.
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: Either.
Chocolate or Vanilla: Chocolate.
Cappuccino or Coffee: Depends on the quality of the coffee.
Do you Smoke: Never.
Do you Swear: Rarely.
Do you Sing: I used to, but I am too afraid to now.
Do you Shower Daily: No, I don't get dirty enough to warrant using all that water.
Have you Been in Love: I've had a few crushes.
Do you want to go to College: I'm in college.
Do you want to get Married: Unsure. I would be just has happy in a de-facto relationship though.
Do you believe in yourself: Depends on my mood.
Do you get Motion Sickness: I don't think so.
Do you think you are Attractive: I think I look okay, though people have said I look weird.
Are you a Health Freak: Not really. Though I do keep fit.
Do you get along with your Parents: Not my father. I speak to my mother on the phone every now and then though.
Do you like Thunderstorms: Yes.
Do you play an Instrument: Does the kazoo count?
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: I'm drinking right now!
In the past month have you been on Drugs: No.
In the past month have you gone on a Date: Yeah right!
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: Yes.
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: No.
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: Yes.
In the past month have you been on Stage: :afr
In the past month have you been Dumped: No.
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: No.
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: No.
Ever been Drunk: Not really.
Ever been called a Tease: No.
Ever been Beaten up: Depends on the definition. Nothing serious.
How do you want to Die: In a loved ones arms.
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: I'm studying to be a teacher at the moment but I'd also like to be a politician, a philosopher, an author, maybe a doctor and I'd also like to own a bar in the future.
What country would you most like to Visit: Any of the Scandinavian countries.

In a male/female..
Favourite Eye Color: Not bothered.
Favourite Hair Color: Not bothered.
Short or Long Hair: Not bothered.
Height: Not bothered. Preferably around the same height as myself though.
Weight: Not bothered.
Best Clothing Style: Not bothered.

Number of Drugs I have taken: No illegal drugs, I've taken a lot of prescription medicine though.
Number of CDs I own: A handful.
Number of Piercings: None.
Number of Tattoos: None.
Number of things in my Past I Regret: A few, but I don't dwell on what could've been.


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

Name: ~~ Terry (Everyone calls me Tez though)
Birthday: ~~ September 23rd, 87.
Birthplace: ~~ Not sure exactly 
Current Location: ~~ Melbourne, Australia
Eye Color: ~~ Blue/Grey
Hair Color: ~~ Black
Height: ~~ 5 foot 10 inches
Right Handed or Left Handed: ~~ Right Handed
Your Heritage: N/A

The Shoes You Wore Today: ~~ Black Converse
Your Weakness: ~~ Food, Turkish Men .
Your Fears: ~~ Rejection, the unknown.
Your Perfect Pizza: ~~ Pineapple + Tasty Cheese
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: ~~ Friends!
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: N/A
Thoughts First Waking Up: ~~ I want a hug.
Your Best Physical Feature: ~~ Eyes
Your Bedtime: ~~ Late Night/Early Morning
Your Most Missed Memory: ~~ Feeling accepted..but then again, I suppose that makes it a false one.

Pepsi or Coke: ~~ Coke
McDonalds or Burger King: ~~ McDonalds
Single or Group Dates: ~~ Single
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: ~~ Ice Tea
Chocolate or Vanilla: ~~ Chocolate
Cappuccino or Coffee: ~~ Cappuccino
Do you Smoke: ~~ Nope
Do you Swear: ~~ Only when angry/passionate.
Do you Sing: ~~ Noooooo 
Do you Shower Daily: ~~ Yes

Have you Been in Love: ~~ Nope, not yet.
Do you want to go to College: ~~ Sure
Do you want to get Married: ~~ Not really
Do you believe in yourself: ~~ Sometimes, I have my moments
Do you get Motion Sickness: ~~ Nope
Do you think you are Attractive: ~~ Somewhat...I hope..
Are you a Health Freak: ~~ Slightly hehe 
Do you get along with your Parents: ~~ My mother, yes.
Do you like Thunderstorms: ~~ love them...better with company.
Do you play an Instrument: ~~ Nope

In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: ~~ No
In the past month have you been on Drugs: ~~ No
In the past month have you gone on a Date: ~~ No
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: ~~ Yes
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: ~~ No
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: ~~ No
In the past month have you been on Stage: ~~ No
In the past month have you been Dumped: ~~ No
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: ~~ Unfortunately No 
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: ~~ No

Ever been Drunk: ~~ No
Ever been called a Tease: ~~ Yes
Ever been Beaten up: ~~ No
How do you want to Die: ~~ I don't want to know. Nor think about it.
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: ~~ No idea, still trying to figure that out.

What country would you most like to Visit: ~~ What a tough question....I've never even been outside of my own state before lol.


In a male/female..
Favourite Eye Color: ~~ Blue 
Favourite Hair Color: ~~ Black/Brown
Short or Long Hair: ~~ Short
Height: ~~ Doesn't really bother me.
Weight: ~~ No idea.
Best Clothing Style: ~~ Casual/Trendy


Number of Drugs I have taken: ~~ Zero...only prescription.
Number of CDs I own: ~~ Not very many...a few.
Number of Piercings: ~~ None...would like to get my eyebrow pierced - a small bar.
Number of Tattoos: ~~ Zero
Number of things in my Past I Regret: No idea...probably several? All just stupid things that I should probably let go.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh sure. I have to fail an Econ exam in two hours, but here goes...

Name:
Birthday:
Birthplace: Louisville, KY
Current Location: Same
Eye Color: hazel
Hair Color: dark blond
Height: 5'4"
Right Handed or Left Handed: right
Your Heritage: British, German
The Shoes You Wore Today: tennis shoes because I went walking
Your Weakness: paranoia, laziness
Your Fears: dying alone
Your Perfect Pizza: just a cheese pizza
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: accept my life more
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: I don't use it
Thoughts First Waking Up: what do I have to do today?
Your Best Physical Feature: ...
Your Bedtime: 1 am
Your Most Missed Memory: swimming with friends, eating scotcheroos and playing Banjo Kazooie each summer
Pepsi or Coke: Coke
McDonalds or Burger King: McDonalds
Single or Group Dates: both
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: neither
Chocolate or Vanilla: chocolate
Cappuccino or Coffee: cappuccino
Do you Smoke: no
Do you Swear: yes, not constantly
Do you Sing: when I'm absolutely alone
Do you Shower Daily: yes
Have you Been in Love: no
Do you want to go to College: I am
Do you want to get Married: yes
Do you believe in yourself: yes...
Do you get Motion Sickness: no
Do you think you are Attractive: sure
Are you a Health Freak: no
Do you get along with your Parents: yes
Do you like Thunderstorms: yes
Do you play an Instrument: no
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: yes
In the past month have you been on Drugs: no
In the past month have you gone on a Date: no
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: no
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: no
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: no
In the past month have you been on Stage: no
In the past month have you been Dumped: no
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: no
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: no
Ever been Drunk: no
Ever been called a Tease: yes
Ever been Beaten up: no
How do you want to Die: in bed, surrounded by my husband and grandkids (I can't believe I'm saying this)
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: happy
What country would you most like to Visit: any continent but the Middle East or Africa
In a male/female..
Favourite Eye Color:
Favourite Hair Color: 
Short or Long Hair: long (yes, long hair)
Height: 
Weight:
Best Clothing Style: original
Number of Drugs I have taken: 0
Number of CDs I own: not many
Number of Piercings: 4
Number of Tattoos: 0
Number of things in my Past I Regret:


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

**

Name:Emmaline Smith
Birthday: 5/23/1989
Birthplace:Oregon
Current Location: Portland Oregon
Eye Color: grey 
Hair Color:brown
Height:5'5
Right Handed or Left Handed:right
Your Heritage: umpqua indian and _________ i have no idea what else
The Shoes You Wore Today:slip on shoes
Your Weakness: i dont trust people
Your Fears: rejection
Your Perfect Pizza:a free one eaten with a friend
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year:get a full time job
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: i'm cool like that
Thoughts First Waking Up: its gonna be one of those days
Your Best Physical Feature:
Your Bedtime:11 or 12pm
Your Most Missed Memory: I miss hanging out with a friend i had a long time ago
Pepsi or Coke: pepsi although i prefer dr. pepper to them all
McDonalds or Burger King: burger king 
Single or Group Dates:group
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: ew
Chocolate or Vanilla: chocolate
Cappuccino or Coffee: cappuccino
Do you Smoke:nope
Do you Swear: sometimes 
Do you Sing: badly
Do you Shower Daily: yes
Have you Been in Love: no
Do you want to go to College: yes
Do you want to get Married: 
Do you believe in yourself:
Do you get Motion Sickness: yes
Do you think you are Attractive:
Are you a Health Freak: haha health freaks would freak if they saw what i eat daily
Do you get along with your Parents: most of the time
Do you like Thunderstorms: hate
Do you play an Instrument: no
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: no 
In the past month have you been on Drugs:no
In the past month have you gone on a Date:no
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: yes
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: no
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: yes all of the time 
In the past month have you been on Stage: no
In the past month have you been Dumped:no
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping:no
In the past month have you Stolen Anything:no
Ever been Drunk:yes
Ever been called a Tease:no
Ever been Beaten up:no
How do you want to Die: in my sleep
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: satisfied
What country would you most like to Visit: south america
In a male/female..
Favourite Eye Color:blue or brown
Favourite Hair Color: brown or blonde
Short or Long Hair: short or shaggy
Height: not really tall
Weight: average 
Best Clothing Style: jock 
Number of Drugs I have taken: 0
Number of CDs I own: 0
Number of Piercings: ears
Number of Tattoos: 0
Number of things in my Past I Regret:


----------



## SloopjohnB (Jan 1, 2009)

Name: John
Birthday: April 16th
Birthplace: Madison, WI
Current Location: Madison, WI
Eye Color: Hazel
Hair Color: Dark Brown
Height: 5' 11" 
Right Handed or Left Handed: Southpaw
Your Heritage: It varies, I have primarily welsh lineage
The Shoes You Wore Today: My workout shoes
Your Weakness: Too many to speak of
Your Fears: Bats
Your Perfect Pizza: Pepperoni or spinach
Goal You Would Like To Achieve This Year: start to feel more comfortable with my anxiety.
Your Most Overused Phrase On an instant messenger: ne way
Thoughts First Waking Up: I need to pee
Your Best Physical Feature: my youthful appearance, I am 24 but can pass for a 20-year old
Your Bedtime: 10 or 11
Your Most Missed Memory: my grandparents
Pepsi or Coke: neither, I drink sprite occasionally
McDonalds or Burger King: neither, I like subway the best
Single or Group Dates: single, one-on-one is easier for me.
Lipton Ice Tea or Nestea: don't drink tea
Chocolate or Vanilla: vanilla
Cappuccino or Coffee: no coffee for me
Do you Smoke: never
Do you Swear: like a sailor
Do you Sing: if I am challenged to
Do you Shower Daily: yes
Have you Been in Love: love is such an ominous word, I have friends that I love dearly.
Do you want to go to College: I am there right now
Do you want to get Married: Of course
Do you believe in yourself: in certain cases but not in every area
Do you get Motion Sickness: never
Do you think you are Attractive: yes and no, It really is up to the ladies for that one to be answered
Are you a Health Freak: somewhat, I do believe in good eating but I can't help but indulge in bad things sometimes
Do you get along with your Parents: My mom and I really do, my dad not as much
Do you like Thunderstorms: not at night, but during the day I am fine with it
Do you play an Instrument: used to play the trombone back in middle school
In the past month have you Drank Alcohol: never drank alcohol
In the past month have you been on Drugs: only prescribed
In the past month have you gone on a Date: no
In the past month have you gone to a Mall: yes, it sucks because I am older and the teens seem to rule with an iron fist
In the past month have you eaten a box of Oreos: never really liked them
In the past month have you eaten Sushi: nope
In the past month have you been on Stage: nope
In the past month have you been Dumped: nope
In the past month have you gone Skinny Dipping: nope
In the past month have you Stolen Anything: nope
Ever been Drunk: never
Ever been called a Tease: no way
Ever been Beaten up: I can't recall
How do you want to Die: not sure right now
What do you want to be when you Grow Up: an adult
What country would you most like to Visit: England
In a male/female..
Favourite Eye Color: blue
Favourite Hair Color: red or brunette
Short or Long Hair: long hair
Height: either my height or slightly shorter
Weight: not really an issue to me
Best Clothing Style: willing to dress up when needed but otherwise whatever they like
Number of Drugs I have taken: zero
Number of CDs I own: maybe 10, I rip them onto my ipod these days
Number of Piercings: none
Number of Tattoos: none
Number of things in my Past I Regret: way too many


----------

